# Daily arrow count thread - keep it going



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Had to do some basic tuning amd put s new string on. 

Christmas Day 2016 
About 20arrows lol but better than not getting to shoot my bow at all!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ryan b. said:


> Had to do some basic tuning amd put s new string on.
> 
> Christmas Day 2016
> About 20arrows lol but better than not getting to shoot my bow at all!


:darkbeer:

Some days, a good 20 spent learning something beats 200 doing the wrong thing.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

In the high forties here today, approximately 90+ arrows lots of kinks to work out.


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

Does visualizing 100s of shots while spending the holidays with my in-laws count?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Jalthi said:


> Does visualizing 100s of shots while spending the holidays with my in-laws count?


Not if you are visualizing shooting at them :wink:

48 for me.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Christmas Eve - 66 arrows


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

0 today, 0 tomorrow, 0 the next day, etc., etc. etc., for at least another 2 weeks. Have a bit of a health issue I've been working through. Keeping my fingers crossed that at that point I'll be good to go.

Paul


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

90 arrows yesterday. Barebow, 2315s


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

granite14 said:


> 90 arrows yesterday. Barebow, 2315s


Nice


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Light day, 130. Scored 90.

Aiming for 200+ Monday.


----------



## Justinbullseye (Jun 30, 2016)

John, what a great idea.
I'd really like to know what you're working on specifically each session. Nothing in depth just a sentence or two.
Many of us may be able to benefit from your experience.
This goes for anyone else of course too.
What do you think??
Thanks!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, good idea. I'll post up after my practice session today.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I did 60 blank bale concentrating on back tension along with 60 more working on good release with concentration on consistent finger pressure. I will probably shoot another 60 or so this afternoon for score.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

12/26/2016 ... 72 arrows

working on: third string finger pressure (looking for solid/inevitable shot); foot placement (front foot for ideal alignment, back foot angle for ideal tension); then windage adjust (find the middle). Been in a long slump after dropping draw weight and an injury - climbing back into good form is tough physically and also on the psyche ... 





















last 4


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

3 so far today just getting started after a 4 month lay off


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

25 at end of day... Working on my alignment... It was much colder today.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Shot outdoors today (12/26/2016). Essentially rebuilding my shot from nearly count zero, due to a combination of lack of shooting, subsequent form breakdown, then managing to re-incur clicker-induced target panic. 

Got 50ish arrows onto a target, of which 40 were good shots. probably 60-70 let downs due to too long on the clicker, poor alignment, poor focus. 

Low 40's, and I was, shall we say, less than totally prepared to be outdoors for 2 hours... fail...

On the plus side, that's 38 good arrows more than what I was firing downrange 2 weeks ago!


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

60 for a score followed by another 160 for some form work - 12/26


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Christmas day, about 30, seeing what kind of combo I can come up with using existing equipment. Today, 130, shot a full round to check setup plus some post round experimentation. All with my super cheap barebow setup.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Only 65 today...

Right now I'm working on balance and focus on every single shot.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Pics and/or vid would be neat to include sometimes too.


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

184 for me yesterday back at the range today in strong winds


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

120 today. 3 rounds with lots of good shots but lost it on release for 2-3 arrows per round (target panicy). Worked on zoning out after my process and was able to contain it on a 4th round. Scored 10 points higher too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

90+ with some newly fletched 23's. Decided to do an aggressive offset on the vanes. Groups were ok, but seemed like they had some barrel roll to them...i have been struggling with my string hand follow through so i blamed the archer. As i was putting the bow away, i noticed smudges on the riser shelf from vane contact. Ugggggh. Put the bow back together and shot a few that I had in the case that had a milder offset...no contact and better flight. Guess tomorrow I try to find a nock orientation that makes the contact go away...or i refletch.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

70 arrows, Christmas eve.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

60 arrows, Dec. 26th


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I need to win the lottery so I can quit my day job and shoot more than once a week or once every 5 weeks (Christmas Day 65 arrows, first time I shot since before Thanksgiving.) Or dig a 2 foot deep hole in my basement floor so I can shoot at home.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Just got my indoor range set up yesterday just in time. -7 degrees this morning. I'm sick of driving 30 minutes to the local range to score.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I shoot mostly everyday, some days a 100 other days 50 or 60. Missing a day happens but rare. Some days I shoot a 3D compound round and than shoot 50 to 100 arrows with my recurve. 
I enjoy shooting outdoors and only go indoors when weather makes shooting outdoors impossible...lol


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

whynotv2 said:


> I need to win the lottery so I can quit my day job and shoot more than once a week or once every 5 weeks (Christmas Day 65 arrows, first time I shot since before Thanksgiving.) Or dig a 2 foot deep hole in my basement floor so I can shoot at home.


Tony, what we need is a regular [bi-monthly?) traveling recurve-only "league" in SE Michigan that does not keep score except for the last 10-12 arrows of the night ...only to decide who buys the first round after shooting. 

I have a time problem as well, but if I knew my recurve buddies were gunna give me a healthy ration of flack if i was a no-show....well, it might sneak higher on the list of priorities.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Just got my indoor range set up yesterday just in time. -7 degrees this morning. I'm sick of driving 30 minutes to the local range to score.
> 
> View attachment 5261049
> 
> View attachment 5261057


Awesome! Gives me another idea! :wink:


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

rat4go said:


> Tony, what we need is a regular [bi-monthly?) traveling recurve-only "league" in SE Michigan that does not keep score except for the last 10-12 arrows of the night ...only to decide who buys the first round after shooting.
> 
> I have a time problem as well, but if I knew my recurve buddies were gunna give me a healthy ration of flack if i was a no-show....well, it might sneak higher on the list of priorities.


Sounds like a plan! Maybe the 5th Saturday in months that have 2 full moons or an eclipse!


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Nick728 said:


> Awesome! Gives me another idea! :wink:


Yeah my garage is heated. Should be nice and warm in the tent with a propane heater.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

35 arrows barebow 12/26 - working on starting my draw with the bow aligned to the target so only minute adjustments are necessary once fully drawn.

Going to spend today getting a new plunger set up.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nick that's a great example of "where there's a will, there's a way!" I say this all the time to my archers who say they have trouble getting in arrows for lack of a place to shoot.

When we built our home in Southern Illinois, I had a similar setup that I called me "indoor-outdoor-indoor range." I had the builder put a heat vent in the workspace of my garage, right next to the spot where I would stand to shoot from, out the single door. Then I had him build the 10x10 storage shed exactly 18 meters from that spot, on the other side of my driveway. In the winter, my target hung in the shed, inside the door, so all I had to do was open two doors, turn on two lights, and I had a "range."

It was fun on the days the wind was blowing across my driveway, but most evenings it was calm and it was just fine. 

Again, where there is a will, there is a way. People who want to shoot badly enough, always find a place to shoot.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Around 120 yesterday, Compound and Recurve intermixed to get a better feeling for the body.

Today around 60 only Compound. This week i will shoot alot, next week winter holidays are over and i wont have enough time left in the evening.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

55 today


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

50 today before it got too dark to shoot. Working on glove vs. tab. Yes, I shoot a glove, stringwalking.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

50 today working on my deep hook... My Jack Russell bolted for the woods so knowing that I would eventually have to go looking for him messed with my mind during the session. Otherwise a beautiful day to shoot outdoors.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Nick that's a great example of "where there's a will, there's a way!" I say this all the time to my archers who say they have trouble getting in arrows for lack of a place to shoot.
> 
> When we built our home in Southern Illinois, I had a similar setup that I called me "indoor-outdoor-indoor range." I had the builder put a heat vent in the workspace of my garage, right next to the spot where I would stand to shoot from, out the single door. Then I had him build the 10x10 storage shed exactly 18 meters from that spot, on the other side of my driveway. In the winter, my target hung in the shed, inside the door, so all I had to do was open two doors, turn on two lights, and I had a "range."
> 
> ...


One of my students perfectly epitomizes your sentiment ...


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

145 this evening - 15 for bare shaft tuning, 70 for an NFAA round followed by another 60 working on my release.


----------



## TheLastKnight (Dec 13, 2016)

I might start joining in on this, gives me to shoot every other day (work). 76 arrows overall with my olympic recurve, taking my time in the cold/wind with handwarmers and a set of underarmor gloves. (15 meters, the center of the bulldog is about the size of a golf ball)

Started the day with about 36 shots using my clicker, and my groups where erratic all over to the left and right. Did a couple shots with it off, dead center. 36 shots without my clicker tight group about the size of a tennis ball. Looking back using my clicker I did not feel comfortable. When I pull back, I have a spot that just feels nice to sit in, and was just not feeling that.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 60 before dark today. Back on my longbow with Douglas fir shafts. I find it more difficult to execute a relaxed bow hand when I shoot longbow even though I wear a sling, so working on that. Can't decide if I want to build a different set of arrows. I'm good for low/mid 250's(league scores) with these but built them for another bow and I'm not sure I like the whole tune, length, trajectory etc. I think one spine group up, full length would be better. Still working on it.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you hit your nose or lip with the tab ?


limbwalker said:


> 50 today before it got too dark to shoot. Working on glove vs. tab. Yes, I shoot a glove, stringwalking.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Christmas eve : 96. Christmas day 60. Yesterday 90. Today 30 cuz I started too late and it was time to hit the gym. Arrows were trending left til my coach pointed out some form flaws (hollow back, not keeping my chest down). Worked like a charm!!! Tomorrow will probably be about 90 at a friend's backyard range. I get very grumpy if I don't get to shoot as much as I feel like on any given day. I was also focussing too much on the fiberoptic so I took it out and I'm just working on the round thing (the aperture) on the round thing (the yellow). Seems to be helping. Working on not overthinking the shot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

2413gary said:


> Do you hit your nose or lip with the tab ?


Yea, both. It's painful and very annoying. Plus my impact is 6" left with a tab compared to my glove because of the change in tune (tab tunes stiffer).



> I get very grumpy if I don't get to shoot as much as I feel like on any given day.


Same here.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

Average 50 arrows a day with 100-200 a day Fri/Sat/Sun, weather permitting. Central Calif, 99% of the days are shooters, might see some frost on the cars once in a while. 

Can't currently shoot. Laid up for another few days while I get IV's for infected cat bite(s) on my draw hand. Yes... the cat lived thru the choke-out. 1 of 9 lives used.

That's one lucky kid... wish my wife would let me shoot in the hallway. But then again the kid is probably a better shot than I am :wink:


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Atascaderobow said:


> Average 50 arrows a day with 100-200 a day Fri/Sat/Sun, weather permitting. Central Calif, 99% of the days are shooters, might see some frost on the cars once in a while.
> 
> Can't currently shoot. Laid up for another few days while I get IV's for infected cat bite(s) on my draw hand. Yes... the cat lived thru the choke-out. 1 of 9 lives used.
> 
> That's one lucky kid... wish my wife would let me shoot in the hallway. But then again the kid is probably a better shot than I am :wink:


My wife won't let me shoot in the house, either - but she says Aurora can come over and shoot in the hallway anytime. She's something!


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> My wife won't let me shoot in the house, either - but she says Aurora can come over and shoot in the hallway anytime. She's something!
> View attachment 5265385


Of course she is...she's shooting barefoot! My club range requires shoes and i am sure it is costing me at least a dozen points! (well, that and my long list of form flaws)


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't enough distance inside the house and past 14 yards I am in the street outside. So I shoot 14 yards at home. Although we are on about 1/2 acre, there isn't any place safe to shoot except from the end the driveway towards the house due the terrain and how the two houses are situated. Creates an interesting distraction because people driving by want to stop and watch. One quiet morning I sorta cheated and shot from the middle of the street but it's hard to focus when you're listening for cars! I'm never doing THAT again.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Today it's going to be a compound 3D round and a BBQ at my club. Later today a recurve practice session in my yard. While it's still fairly nice weather shooting outdoors is the best game in town. 
My local ranges are all nice but going inside, except for repairs, while the weather isn't hideous just goes against my nature.
At very least a 150 arrow day.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog said:


> I can't enough distance inside the house and past 14 yards I am in the street outside. So I shoot 14 yards at home. Although we are on about 1/2 acre, there isn't any place safe to shoot except from the end the driveway towards the house due the terrain and how the two houses are situated. Creates an interesting distraction because people driving by want to stop and watch. One quiet morning I sorta cheated and shot from the middle of the street but it's hard to focus when you're listening for cars! I'm never doing THAT again.


When I was training in '03/'04, my 70-meter shooting position was about 15' from a main road through our small town. I got so used to cars going by (and occasionally honking to see if they could screw me up... always appreciated... ) that I completely tuned them out after a while. One day the city police stopped to watch and it was not until I went to go pull that I noticed him there. LOL


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

rat4go said:


> Of course she is...she's shooting barefoot! My club range requires shoes and i am sure it is costing me at least a dozen points! (well, that and my long list of form flaws)


:wink: I'm with ya.

Angels rarely wear shoes - form like this is not really of this world ...
[video]http://www.wordcom.com/tulsaarcherycoach/Vid-AuroraForm1.mp4[/video]


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Yesterday shot about 100 Barebow Recurve at 20 Vegas Face. Can't seem to do any better than low 270's with current setup. Working up some of the new Victory 3DHV's tonight with 150 gr Tophats. See how it goes.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

60 arrows today. Waiting on my 38# W&W limbs for my Gillo G1. Then, I hope to up my arrows per day to 90-100. I'm working on a more consistent expansion and release this winter.


----------



## bowman_79_19 (Mar 15, 2009)

120 today. First in a week. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

62 arrows 12/28/2016. Working on finding the draw weight that is a relaxed test for my strength at the draw length that - at the present time - gets me in line. So, nudging draw weight up a quarter turn, half a turn, up 3/4 turn ...back a half turn, etc.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

No arrows today. Very sad.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry FLlongshot. That is sad.

Only about 35 for me today before it got dark. Fiddling with tabs and tune, and cursing the setting sun.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

90+ today. Lost count after phone died. About a 15 deg nock rotation cured my riser contact. Much better flight (imagine that!)


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

New guy here. Got in 90+ at the range today. I live in an apartment and use my motorcycle or public transportation to get to the range which makes things difficult in the winter. I used to have a BLOCK target and practiced in the apartment.... and I think I'm just going to have to do that again!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

rat4go said:


> 90+ today. Lost count after phone died. About a 15 deg nock rotation cured my riser contact. Much better flight (imagine that!)


Yes, but did you shoot barefoot?


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> Yes, but did you shoot barefoot?


Ha! No, I did not. The combination of 30F temps and the splinters I'd get in my feet from the OSB floor of my home range keep me from doing that. Wonder how much those fivefingers shoes cost? That might be an option. Where's that archery shoe thread, anyway?


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

100


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

Lost count today. Did an NFAA round so 70 there and probably another 30 or so as I keep trying to find a consistent grip for my longbow with a locator grip........

....oh, and sadly I was wearing shoes.


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

115 with a bunch of compounders looking at me like I was a two-headed unicorn. I don't think they get many recurves at the range by my parent's place.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

40n105w! said:


> New guy here. Got in 90+ at the range today. I live in an apartment and use my motorcycle or public transportation to get to the range which makes things difficult in the winter. I used to have a BLOCK target and practiced in the apartment.... and I think I'm just going to have to do that again!


I have friends that shoot down the hall in their house. One time she blew one into the front door.

about 80 today with a friend. We shoot on Wednesdays 20 yards at her backyard range during indoor season (outdoors we go to the outdoor range for distance) and we usually score two rounds. I shoot he Vegas 3 spot for fun, scoring one round with my practice bow and the second with my competition bow. I have never scored the 3 spot before although I do shoot it from time to time. Competition bow won on points but the practice bow had more yellows. 

Working on not aiming and by that I mean, not staring at the pin til my eyes start watering. If my form is good, the round thing is on the round thing, just let it go and don't overthink it.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Jalthi said:


> 115 with a bunch of compounders looking at me like I was a two-headed unicorn. I don't think they get many recurves at the range by my parent's place.


Ah but when you nail a few in the x those guys are pretty impressed, aren't they?


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

25 yesterday working on follow through. Gets cold quick when you're standing still. Today it's snowing, but I will send a few down range to see how they fly through the snowfall.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

No arrows yesterday, but 45 the day before. My new plunger is now dialed in.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, not sad anymore lol! Got in ~145 today. Still trying to decide about the woodies. Fir, spruce or order new shafts, hmmmm. Continously working on bow hand follow through. No problem with back tension but the tactile sensation of the larger longbow grip makes me want to grip! Need to relax that bow hand a little.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

30 today through the snow. Felt silly in a good way, working on following through, my bow arm gets lazy. Am hoping to get into a local archery club then I'll be able to shoot indoors and not be cold.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I took out a compound that I haven't shot in months. Went to a local range and enjoyed shooting about 60 arrows. Rain here kept me indoors.
N


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Shot 60 arrows going through my shot sequence in my mind while driving to LA early Christmas Eve. Kept each end under 1:20 but could only run through 4 out of 20 ends cleanly.


----------



## bowman_79_19 (Mar 15, 2009)

Around 150 today. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

nil today. Thursday I don't usually shoot anyway. Tomorrow it may rain so I will barge off to the indoor range and get in some arrows til the JOAD classes start


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Just finished 90 arrows. 60 of them for score on a NFAA blue face. Tonight i finally got to what I'd like to call my "minimum acceptable" score from last year. This target face was my nemesis last year in the state championship and the NFAA indoor nats, so i bought a big stack of them!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Only 40 today. Darn sunset! Good shots though. Think I'm settled on the glove (again). Someday I'm gonna find a tab I can shoot as well and comfortably as my glove. Until then, I guess I'll just be "the weird one" but that's nothing new.

9 pt. avg. is holding steady in practice so far. Now just have to find a way to increase that a little at a time.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

3 arrows and then built 2 new strings lol.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

105 yesterday evening, would have shot more but the loss of precision made it useless.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Shot about 60 or so. Did some tuning on my WA rig and shot a round with my vegas barebow setup for a 273.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Only 40 today. Darn sunset! Good shots though. Think I'm settled on the glove (again). Someday I'm gonna find a tab I can shoot as well and comfortably as my glove. Until then, I guess I'll just be "the weird one" but that's nothing new.
> 
> 9 pt. avg. is holding steady in practice so far. Now just have to find a way to increase that a little at a time.


Are you shooting the glove with the barebow or the Oly rig?

9 pt average is my goal. So far eked out 8.66


----------



## X10Archer (Sep 21, 2016)

500 arrows, counting from Christmas eve to last night!!


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

119 yesterday, taking today off. Mostly worked on bow arm stability/keeping shoulder down/angle of bowhand palm.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

Shot 80 yesterday


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog said:


> Are you shooting the glove with the barebow or the Oly rig?
> 
> 9 pt average is my goal. So far eked out 8.66


Yup. I've shot barebow/trad with a glove since I was a child, and it's tough for me to get used to a tab. The change in point of impact and the string beating the crap out of my face aren't helpful either.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Managed to get in 65 tonight after work with the help of some "exterior illumination." 5 practice and 60 for score. 271/273 for a 544. Shots were a little more relaxed. Only had to battle the TP on about 15 shots tonight as opposed to the usual 30-40. Gets better the more I work through it though. Tonight I was working on my shot routine, being more careful about choosing a very specific aiming point in my mindset step and not deviating from that during the shot. In the past, I would get sloppy and "close enough" would trigger the shot. To battle the TP, I have to force myself to not accept "close enough."


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I got in around 30 very productive shots. Trying to determine best weight/trajectory for a new set of wood shafts that I'm going to order. I put together several different options using my carbon hunting arrows and various weight tube/point combinations to get the trajectory I want. It was a raging success! Weights at my desired spine and length should be pretty easy to get so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 270's is pretty tight on the Fita face. Good shooting.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

36 in my driveway(14 yards). Only safe place on the property to shoot. I shot on the 3 spot but I turn in different directions rather than the usual. Working on balance, shoulders, keeping my chest down so I am not leaning back which has been my bugaboo of late (and why the arrows were going left). 

Tomorrow morning I am working with my coach.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FLlongshot said:


> John, 270's is pretty tight on the Fita face. Good shooting.


Thanks. But I'm not doing it with a longbow and wood arrows!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog said:


> 36 in my driveway(14 yards). Only safe place on the property to shoot. I shot on the 3 spot but I turn in different directions rather than the usual. Working on balance, shoulders, keeping my chest down so I am not leaning back which has been my bugaboo of late (and why the arrows were going left).
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am working with my coach.


Good job. 14 yards can be productive still. And you can scale targets if you think it would help with your sight picture.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

12/30 Friday - 15 arrows, to keep the kinks out. Will shoot 72 arrows tomorrow.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

130 tonight - 2 practice ends then two back to back NFAA scoring rounds. Did much better so hopefully getting a better grip on the longbow grip.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

24 arrows tonight, but finally am noticing that the shot rebuilding is paying off! More tomorrow


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

61 yesterday. One more round tonight and then i need a day of break, everything else would harm more then help..


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

> [Thanks. But I'm not doing it with a longbow and wood arrows!]
> Lol, I wish I could post that score with wooden arrows! My pb with recurve/bb on the vegas 3 spot is 268. 279 on the blue spot. Pb with longbow on the nfaa is 264 but I'm currently averaging 253 in practice and think I have room for improvement. This is the first season that I'm trying to shoot dedicated indoor rigs. Until a couple months ago every bow I had was more or less optimized for 3d or hunting.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

95 arrows this morning. Disappointing 245 with my current fir shafts. Had one that kept doing bizarre things, need to sort and check shafts one at a time. Nice weather this morning though!


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

And some final 70 arrows tonight. Last shots for 2016.

May the story continue in 2017.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

FLlongshot said:


> 95 arrows this morning. Disappointing 245 with my current fir shafts. Had one that kept doing bizarre things, need to sort and check shafts one at a time. Nice weather this morning though!


That's pretty good shooting. I used to shoot longbow and wooden arrows (tapered cedar) and it was a PITA.

About 72 today. Had a lesson and my coach used coach's to point out a host of flaws but I am at that point where I can correct easily enough.

also installed a Beiter sight tunnel and shot without a pin for a bit. I am going to do that for a bit to get the round thing on the round thing before I put an insert in it. No fiberoptic, just the hole where the fiber optic would go.

Getting used to no pin at all is interersting.


----------



## Mokrogar (Apr 20, 2014)

12,330 arrows for all of 2016


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

12/31/2016 ... 100 arrows 
Still chasing the draw weight and clicker setting that is a good dance partner for me. Age is starting to be a bit intrusive to my plans!


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

30 arrows at end of day. Working on not moving/tilting my head towards the string. Last arrows down range of the year.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

110 +/- today. Had a shooting buddy today so that always helps. Too easy to quit after 40-50 by myself. 

Worked on finger pressure - always elusive with a glove.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shot a double Vegas,60 arrows. Plus another 50-60 doing some tuning. My bow fell of the peg at the range and crashed down on the concrete floor!!!!! Bent my shibuya plunger and mystab extesion bolt about 45%. And I'd back strung itself! Put everything back together, new stab bolt,and a new plunger. Checked everything with my Bieter limb gauges , checked brace, tiller, nock height, it was fine! No scratches!!! On thelimbs or riser , the plunger held the riser off the floor but I have no idea how the rest didn't get beat up!
Be way more careful tomorrow!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

arrowchucker222 said:


> Shot a double Vegas,60 arrows. Plus another 50-60 doing some tuning. My bow fell of the peg at the range and crashed down on the concrete floor!!!!! Bent my shibuya plunger and mystab extesion bolt about 45%. And I'd back strung itself! Put everything back together, new stab bolt,and a new plunger. Checked everything with my Bieter limb gauges , checked brace, tiller, nock height, it was fine! No scratches!!! On thelimbs or riser , the plunger held the riser off the floor but I have no idea how the rest didn't get beat up!
> Be way more careful tomorrow!



:mg:


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

80 yesterday for recurve stringwalking. Fita round scored

70 today compound bowhunter.. shoot same anchor as recurve. Fita round scored.. higher score gapping compound.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shot 70 arrows yesterday. Worked on my release.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Haven't been able to shoot for a couple of days. Maybe today...


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

40 yesterday


----------



## Davesolo29 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday was a huge day. Almost 4 hours at the range. Several hundred shots fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

50ish yesterday. Does anyone have input on how far left/right in their bowhand they hold the bow? My natural inclination is to hold it more or less on the lifeline when I set up but I've been finding that that leaves me with the force at full draw a little too far to the right (right-handed) and almost holding the force directly in front of where my thumb meets the palm. 

Ive been playing with forcing my hand almost 'too far' to the right in relation to the bow when setting up and it feels awful thru the whole draw except for at the very end at full draw/anchor where the angle of force sits it perfectly on the lifeline and much more securely than what I've been doing.

Just wondering if that's something anyone else has experienced - starting from an 'unnatural' position so that at full draw it settles into the desired configuration.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I was able to get about 50 shots.j Working on my head position and release. Both need a little work. Wanted to get a 100 in but that proved itself to be wishful thinking. However, I was happy to get-in a little purposeful practice. Not shooting for only a couple of days bothered me. I need to shoot daily, it's an age and health thing.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

So far about 50 arrows, as I am trying something different for my Las Vegas setup. Taking a break right now and am loading up to go shoot at the range for some fine tuning. Probably end up with about 150 or so spread out through the day.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

80 after church and before the evening hunt. Switched arrows just to see how the old Nano's shoot. Not too bad...


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

70 at a NFAA 5-Spot with training wheels (bhfs) to get that bow to fire cheap carbons that i had kicking around (tired of getting my more spendy arrows trashed in our animal league). Last 60 for score and the first time i scored a compound on that face in 10 years. 296...with all 4 flyers via the same arrow. 36 from the oly recurve at a 40cm FITA face (last 30 for score). Best 30 arrow round to date with this rig and not too far off a PB. Methinks the switch I made yesterday from vanes to 4" feathers on my 23's was a good plan. Just a bit more tuning and a focus on consistent grip pressure in the vertical direction...


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

About 85 arrows today. Shot a personal best 300 round.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

*arrow count*

Wanted to end the year right yesterday.... 135 arrows string walking my recurve AND had Khatuna Lorig four lanes down from me.... my average score for the year is 250.2 on the 5 ring blue face target. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rat4go said:


> 70 at a NFAA 5-Spot with training wheels (bhfs) to get that bow to fire cheap carbons that i had kicking around (tired of getting my more spendy arrows trashed in our animal league). Last 60 for score and the first time i scored a compound on that face in 10 years. 296...with all 4 flyers via the same arrow. 36 from the oly recurve at a 40cm FITA face (last 30 for score). Best 30 arrow round to date with this rig and not too far off a PB. Methinks the switch I made yesterday from vanes to 4" feathers on my 23's was a good plan. Just a bit more tuning and a focus on consistent grip pressure in the vertical direction...


That's very good shooting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Longbowfanatic said:


> About 85 arrows today. Shot a personal best 300 round.


:darkbeer:


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> That's very good shooting.



Thanks. I felt pretty good today....things just 'clicked'. I didn't want to quit shooting but had other things to accomplish today. Scores are good for me, but not good enough to quit the day job . Bottom line is I like where I am vs this time last year.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rat4go said:


> Thanks. I felt pretty good today....things just 'clicked'. I didn't want to quit shooting but had other things to accomplish today. Scores are good for me, but not good enough to quit the day job . Bottom line is I like where I am vs this time last year.


I love days like that. For amateurs like us, they are very rewarding indeed.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Day off from shooting, family road trip! Got in a good 4 hours of visualization and generally thinking about shot sequence and execution. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FLlongshot said:


> Day off from shooting, family road trip! Got in a good 4 hours of visualization and generally thinking about shot sequence and execution. Happy New Year everyone!


You were aiming on the road. Admit it.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

New Years Day - 108 arrows. Increasing draw weight and stretching out. Seeking alignment balance.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

You busted me John, lol!
Shot around 40 this morning to sort and number wooden shafts. I got 8 reliable shafts, 4 really good and 4 that need just a little tlc. All in all productive morning. Hoping to find time this afternoon to shoot a full round.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

75 yesterday. Mix of practice on a ten spot and practice on a quarter target to work on different aiming points.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

20 arrows @30m. Indoors! Nice. Have to fletch up some .600s. My 550s are too stiff!


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

36 arrows on Monday. Recovering from cataract surgery.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

250 plus today - lost count while doing some form work.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Shot 80 this afternoon. Working on my grip, I think I'm going to change it a bit with the longbow.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

1/2/2017 ... 126 arrows ... changed nock point, brace height, draw weight, tiller, center shot, plunger tension, shoes (and had a buckwheat cake and bacon for lunch).


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

lksseven said:


> 1/2/2017 ... 126 arrows ... changed nock point, brace height, draw weight, tiller, center shot, plunger tension, shoes (and had a buckwheat cake and bacon for lunch).


Slacker!


----------



## TheLastKnight (Dec 13, 2016)

Have not been posting daily, but yes I have not abandoned this yet 

12/29/16 36 arrows, All slower shot with my clicker still erratic from using it.
12/30/16 38 arrows, See comment above.
1/1/17 68 arrows, Decided to start reworking myself from the ground up, I am going to recheck my entire form with a mirror in the yard. This day I checked my stance and posture. Had a bit of fun for new years and went over my friends house to shoot. 
1/2/17 64 arrows, Worked on a rechecking too see if my hips and back are in the correct position and checking out my grip again. Overall, making progress bit by bit. Not perfect, but I will get there eventually.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

1/2/17 - 130 arrows, trying to get a sense of back tension shooting high anchor barebow. I've trained myself to "dead-release" and its going to take a lot of arrows to reset my shot.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

rat4go said:


> Slacker!


Well, it was a really big buckwheat pancake! :happy1:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Today, I rest.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

FLlongshot said:


> Shot 80 this afternoon. Working on my grip, I think I'm going to change it a bit with the longbow.


Let me know if you find a grip that works, still struggling with this on mine.....


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

O yesterday -- took a long walk with a good view of the Pacific

72 today. Sucked out loud. I got a Beiter 8mm aperture with two inserts but my pro shop ordered the inserts for the 12 mm aperture and even without inserts the aperture itself completely jiggers my sight picture as even by itself it's too obtrusive. It is going BACK and I will return to the trusty AAE Gold Aiming aperture without a fiber optic.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

bbtradlb said:


> Let me know if you find a grip that works, still struggling with this on mine.....


I'm just getting some more contact, lowering my grip slightly and wrapping two fingers around the grip. I've always gripped it the same as my trad/bb but, because of the thickness of the grip relative to my recurve, I think it may be causing some lateral errors for me.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

200 + on 1/1 and 200+ on 1/2. Working on the target panic. Coming along, but now I really need to *focus on my focus* thru the entire shot process (yep that 's a Yogi Berra right there folks). Looks like some rain coming in this week so I gotta get em in while I can. Have the state indoor coming up Jan 29th so at a miminum I'll get 45 + two practice ends in a day during the week and 100+ a day on the weekends.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Working on the target panic. Coming along, but now I really need to focus on my focus thru the entire shot process


Boy can I relate to this right now (shooting barebow). A scored barebow round is mentally exhausting for me, for this reason. But it's getting better, very slowly.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

40 tonight. No time for more, but didn't feel that well anyway. Spent most of the time to help others set their bows up and identify problems with their technique instead..


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

1/3/2017 ... 108 arrows. Finding correct feet position to encourage solid alignment, and then fine tune draw length to that alignment.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Zero today... too much going on.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Missed a couple of days, family business and rain has kept me off the range. 
Tomorrow I should be back out there.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

60 + 12 shot trainer last night. finally starting to figure out a consistent head position. gotta get outta using my bicep still


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

FLlongshot said:


> I'm just getting some more contact, lowering my grip slightly and wrapping two fingers around the grip. I've always gripped it the same as my trad/bb but, because of the thickness of the grip relative to my recurve, I think it may be causing some lateral errors for me.


My longbow has a locator style grip so it is very different than the ones I have on my recurve and compound so trying to find a good, repeatable grip. Others I have talked to keep suggesting I heel the bow but that is not very consistent for me.....


Oh and only 80 today - going light after yesterday.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pistol grip, sort of jager-ish that I added with epoxy. Grip adjustment was a failed experiment lol! Back to my standard high wrist low contact grip. I shot a make up round for my league for one I'd missed plus some tuning and warm up shots for a total of 100. I de-tuned my bow a little and added some point weight to the arrows to get a better gap, still some work to do but I'm headed in the right direction. I'm trying to get my gap closer to 6:00 on the 5 ring while maintaining good tune so as to avoid buying new shafts. I'm close.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

65 today, some before going to the gym for a TRX class and an hour of yoga and some after. Why do I feel beat up, I ask myself, then I remember I was digging a trench to drain the water off a side yard, moved furniture yesterday.....

This is the first time I've shot some arrows AFTER working out

I have a work light I set on the ground in front of the target when shooting at night.

Replaced the evil Beiter aperture with the AAE gold aiming aperture sans fiberoptic. Bow is almost back normal.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog, you could always try one of these and just break the pin out. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-large-post-sight-aperture-1-2-500-20313.html


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

From the Shibuya you do not even need to brake it out, you can dis- and later reassemble it if you want:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-recurve-sight-pin-aperture.html


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Neo888 said:


> From the Shibuya you do not even need to brake it out, you can dis- and later reassemble it if you want:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-recurve-sight-pin-aperture.html


I've done that many times, but that's still a pretty small aperture. I like the others because they are larger.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> StarDog, you could always try one of these and just break the pin out. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x
> ... to execution wiring short circuited however.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot 60 arrows with my compound today. 55 degrees sure made it a club day today. Worked on shooting 40 to 60 yards with after changing fletching.

Speaking of change, changing around my stabilizers on my recurve, I tested a few setups and shot close to another hundred. Once again, tried V-Bars but liked a back weight better.

The kisser button I was using to help me develop a consistent anchor gave me some issues, it moved I got annoyed. Took it off since shooting without it is no longer a problem. One less equipment problem to deal with.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy day today. 40 arrows messing with tune on my barebow recurve.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

45 compound arrows yesterday. The good compound session i had over the weekend didnt translate to my league last night. Thumb was a bit too active on the trigger of my release. Hoping to get some recurve practice in tonight.


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

120 scored arrows at 18m. Form coming back together and set some new PRs, so I feel ready for indoors


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

182 today. Seems silly, but spent the whole day focused on having my face be as square to the target as possible. Significantly shrunk my groupings.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

120+ tonight (lost count). A "readjust expectations" scoring day...  That's the most positive way I can spin that one. ha, ha.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

60 or so last night, but today -9 for the high with 25-30mph winds. Most of my driveway the wind just blew the snow off. But a couple spots, like my sidewalk, a little over knee deep with hard PAC snow. By the time I got the snow cleaned out 30 arrows in the basement was about all I could shoot well.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

36 on a fita face to start the night . Got a nice "brag" picture of an end of 3 indoor 23's all solid in the x, but my camera musta broke (yeah, thats it...broke) as the camera didn't seem to save a picture of the next end of 8-7-4. Ugggh. Consistent grip pressure and good string hand follow-through = gold. Forget one of those and i am praying for at least red. 
After finishing 30 for score with the I/D set up, I decided to mix it up and shoot the "outdoor" set up. Another 40 arrows or so, but didnt score. Just tried to ingrain the habits i need to happen automatically. Maybe someday....


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

80, 40 with each bow and scored one against the other. Still readjusting my brain after that Beiter mishap but the shop is sending it back and they'll reimburse me. 

Both bows scored equally but I think I was getting lazy and not adhering religiously to my "process". That'll cost points for sure.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

130 today, did shift my misses off to the right instead of low....possibly an improvement (looking for a positive spin).


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

50 arrows the last few nights. Have been working on my anchor and transition into my expansion. Feeling stronger now that I'm dedicating nightly reps as hunting season winds down. Still have a ton of work to do before Lancaster.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

80 today, had to get off the range to make space for the serious archery league people training for their next matchday.


----------



## akfeathers82 (Jan 4, 2015)

I like this thread! Okay, didn't get out to the range today or yesterday but got in about 50-60 arrows after work on Tuesday. Stayed pretty relaxed, worked on my follow through. I find that I'm not consistently keeping my bow hand moving towards the target on release. League tomorrow and state 3-spot tournament this weekend!


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

70 today. Not working on anything specific, just overall smooth, consistent shot sequence.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

80 today. A few warm up shots and two 30 target indoor 3D rounds with a cool down Quiver or two at the end.

Just focusing on staying in my shot regardless of target or distance. Felt good tonight.


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

150ish today. Working on "feeling" the shot both as a visualization once I've loaded an arrow and throughout the shot sequence. This is in contrast to trying to be fully conscious of each and every movement - that never happens completely of course, but often I'll be focusing on one or two parts of the sequence and the connection of that step gets a bit disconnected from the sequence as a whole.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Thursday is not a shooting day for me, as I hike with friends then off to the gym.

That said, I need to work on process not score. 

And as Jalhi said, "feeling" what's doing on rather then intellectualizing the whole thing. I can overcomplicate boiling water so you can imagine what my brain can do to archer...


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Family night! No arrows today.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

90 today, with my wonderful Mybo Elite Recurve. Although i shoot Compound for WA competition i really like shooting my recurve. And i think it helps to improve the feeling for the compoound as well.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

12 today after work, ran out of daylight...


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I was a bad bad archer today and did not shoot.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

20 arrows before the 60 arrows for score in my NFAA blue face league. Trying to decide if a league counts as 'practice' or competition. If practice, I shot well. If competition, I beat a PB from last winter by a point with 2 cruddy ends to finish the night. Either way, my handicap in the league is going down.  I still have lots of room for improvement, but the bow was my friend tonight!


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

rat4go said:


> 20 arrows before the 60 arrows for score in my NFAA blue face league. Trying to decide if a league counts as 'practice' or competition. If practice, I shot well. If competition, I beat a PB from last winter by a point with 2 cruddy ends to finish the night. Either way, my handicap in the league is going down.  I still have lots of room for improvement, but the bow was my friend tonight!


For the record, I was channeling my inner 'Demmer' via a Captain America shirt...maybe that's the ticket?


----------



## akfeathers82 (Jan 4, 2015)

League tonight was a 450 round. I shot a 359. New best for me on this one. Feeling good for the state tournament this weekend!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Got in about 50 yesterday, working on arrows. Going to give a few other types of arrows a try and see which ones I score with the best. Right now, I have the new prototype Maxima Recurve arrows, Nano Pro Xtremes, some very old xx75's and some x-busters. One of those will win it's way into my quiver by the end of the month.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I was doing the same this morning John, with two bows and 5 different setups on 4 different arrows. Shot about 200 before 10.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Getting closer to settling on arrows.  Shot about 50 again today and it was good. Very good.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

rat4go said:


> For the record, I was channeling my inner 'Demmer' via a Captain America shirt...maybe that's the ticket?


Nice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

80 Wednesday, 90 Thursday, 90 yesterday, and 120 today. First fita shoot tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good luck John


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks! Needed to shake things up a bit. Came home after leagues today grabbed some other arrows threw out ten arrows outdoors in the cold. They flew decent and down the middle, so those are the ones I'm taking tomorrow. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

60 more for score at a local fita tourney plus 20 or so practice before the tourney. Practice included a few shots out of a BB spig wearing new hoyt 'boo limbs (that I shot split fingered, under jaw anchor, no sight, really no aiming...probably looked ridiculous!) owned by a local BB shooter-extraordinaire who routinely outshoots me and my oly rig even on my best days...usually while he is wearing orange athletic shoes (seems to be his things like Demmer and super hero t-shirts). The 'boo felt nice...I think i could actully tell the difference from my F7s (draw weight was very similar). Thanks to Mr Bills for the chance to shoot your rig and to your club for another well run tournament!


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I took 3 days off due to my back acting up. During that time I got some CXL Pros 250s in the mail and fletched them up.
Went in yesterday for 60 and shot my highest scores this season for a Fita (532) after figuring out a crawl and plunger setting.
Today shot about 30 arrows.

My biggest problem is starting up cold. I have lots of target panicy releases and inability to hold on the dot for about 15 arrows, then I settle down.
I need to figure out a strategy for this.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

120 but indoors has not been turning out well for me. Practice has been unproductive, the whole process seems scrambled. I think too much about the wrong things, then I remember not to do that but that's like two hours later!! I should laminate a card or something to look at before I practice that says, "Get over yourself this is supposed to be fun."


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

90 yesterday focusing on my grip. 110 today working on the other end - my release.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Havnt shot since November 6th - won't shoot till april


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

1/7/17 - 100 arrows. Flattened the back of my string hand to see how it affected my release, probably going to stick with it. I also kept working on back tension. It was too cold to do any more; being a native south Texan anything below 50 is freezing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

granite14 said:


> I took 3 days off due to my back acting up. During that time I got some CXL Pros 250s in the mail and fletched them up.
> Went in yesterday for 60 and shot my highest scores this season for a Fita (532) after figuring out a crawl and plunger setting.
> Today shot about 30 arrows.
> 
> ...


When you do, let me know will ya? 

Barebow, no clicker... #thestruggleisreal LOL


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

532 is nice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer said:


> 532 is nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I agree. That's top flight shooting.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I shot 180 arrows yesterday working on form. I think this new process may work out for me.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Demmer said:


> 532 is nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks.
So you switched arrows the night before a shoot? How did it go?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> When you do, let me know will ya?
> 
> Barebow, no clicker... #thestruggleisreal LOL


No kidding.
#doubleclutchwhoops

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

105. 39 with the practice bow which is almost identical to the competition bow except the limbs are 32# MK Inpers and the rest with the practice bow.

Did the Chris Hill how to deal with target panic, moving back one yard from ten to 13. Then 14, 15 and 20. No issues with the practice bow BUT at 14 yards stared going into the ditch with the competition bow so I stepped forward --- out of the street.

I decided to do 14, 15 and 20 yards which puts me in the street. Ordinarily I don't shoot from the street because if you want a distraction, listening for traffic and getting OUT of the street will do it. Sunday not as problematic as on other days But, I learned to cope and last arrow of the day was an x on a 3 spot so I figured why mess with success.

It taught me not to take so long to get into position, as it were, and executing a shot with follow through before all hell broke lose.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

67 arrows today. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

65 today. About half with the Luxor and half with the Gillo G1. I broke down and swapped the G1 from recurve to barebow. Time to commit. Best arrows seem to be XX75's and X-busters. Gonna let them shoot it out...


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

No arrows today. I practiced 2/3 of my drive to the NFAA indoor nats via a drive to the Dayton area and back.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

1/8/17 - 90 arrows. 30 were for practicing consistency, 30 were scored, and 30 were playing with one stitch more on my crawl.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

1/8: ~ 200 @ 20yds. in gusting 40 mph winds. Makes it where you don't really worry about score.... just a form day to keep from blowing off the bale :wink: Get a little bit of rain in Calif. and everything falls apart


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

~30 good arrows last night. No worries about where they were impacting, just focusing on good shot execution. Slow and steady last night. Tonight will be a high arrow count night.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't get around to posting yesterday but...
Morning I shot 80 ish with trad legal bb rig, afternoon 40-50 more with longbow/fir. I think I've finally got the wood worked out, need to refletch and do a final sort on those.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

40 shots today after work. League tomorrow night so we'll see how the woodies look.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Got to shoot for about an hour today after running our first JOAD practice of the season. I have no idea how many, but I do know they were pretty good. 

Getting settled on a rig, now I'm down to a choice of two arrows.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

upwards of 90 -- I sorta lost track. 20 yards> Biggest issue is no using my core sufficiently because If I am not mindful of that I wind up leaning back as I draw.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

66 arrows today. Shot a full 600 with two warm up ends in my basement at 16 yards with an appropriately size reduced target face for 16 yards.

Pretty pleased with results, but just too many form flawed shots. Need to get that percentage of good shots vs bad up some. Shooting a 600 tonight at the club at full distance/full face.


----------



## Robert0711 (Mar 19, 2013)

30 to 40 today, switched from 2 fingers under to one over and two under. Boy did I ever have to raise my sight up, almost missed the bale in my workshop. Got it to where I am coming close to the bull at 17 yds. I can now work on form and release. I generally shoot 60 - 90 arrows weekly with the recurve.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

70 arrows yesterday. Took today off.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Oops, lost count. Uh......45 I think. After a couple of ends they start dropping. I am having nock set issues. Since I put the 36# inpers on, a brass nock rattles lose and goes high, so I switched to a tie on nock and I must be doing it wrong because it wanders high as well. These are some pretty boingy limbs. I call them the rocket launchers.

Guess I better keep working on the tie on nock since this is only the third one I've ever done.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

100 tonight. Scored 60 with my a set of arrows that probably won't get to play much more... 521. But that's how you learn.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog said:


> Oops, lost count. Uh......45 I think. After a couple of ends they start dropping. I am having nock set issues. Since I put the 36# inpers on, a brass nock rattles lose and goes high, so I switched to a tie on nock and I must be doing it wrong because it wanders high as well. These are some pretty boingy limbs. I call them the rocket launchers.
> 
> Guess I better keep working on the tie on nock since this is only the third one I've ever done.


What kind of serving are you using?


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Shot league tonight, 70 arrows plus another 40 afterwards. Score was less than wonderful but I'm still sorting shafts. Shot 87 on the last game. Omega Imperial and fir shafts.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

70ish. Shot a 600 round at the club. Didnt score well, but Worked a few kinks out mentally.

Making strides this winter. Feels good.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> What kind of serving are you using?


I'm not sure. It's something the pro shop owner lets me use. I'm not the only recurve shooter using the same stuff off the roll, but I'm the only one having an issue as far as I can ell. Is here conventional wisdom on what to use?


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

10 arrows before league, 263 (with a 6 on my 27th arrow:BangHead then another 12 after. Seem to score better and have better "feel" shooting every other or third day.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shot 40 arrows today. That makes it about 65 for the year.

Rather far from the old 50,000 shots/year target from few years back


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Stripping and refletching my wood so shot about 40 with the recurve just to keep my mind right and truthfully, I just like to shoot!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

About 75 tonight. Good session. Started out rough but I was toying with more of an "NTS" type of loading to anchor with my barebow shooting. I figured I've been struggling enough that it really wouldn't matter. But it did help, if only just for tonight. Shot a match with a recurve student and shot 29, 27, 27, 27, 29 to win 6-4. I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

StarDog said:


> I'm not sure. It's something the pro shop owner lets me use. I'm not the only recurve shooter using the same stuff off the roll, but I'm the only one having an issue as far as I can ell. Is here conventional wisdom on what to use?


Some servings are too slick to keep tied-on nocking points in place. Angel Majesty and Halo are tough to keep nocking points in place. Diamondback is by far the easiest.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Some servings are too slick to keep tied-on nocking points in place. Angel Majesty and Halo are tough to keep nocking points in place. Diamondback is by far the easiest.


That makes sense.

80 (I think). Started at 10 yards and moved back BUT I was shooting on the cute little yellow round thing cut out from a 3 spot. Turns out I can shoot ANYHING except the entire 40 cm at 20 yards. I thought it was distance but I think it's the 40 cm target itself because that's where the "rubber meets the road". So I went back to 13 yards, then 14 til I could separate myself from the results and concentrate on the process. So THAT is the target I'll stare at at ALL distances up to 20 yards til Nationals. Even if I am at ten yards.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Some servings are too slick to keep tied-on nocking points in place. Angel Majesty and Halo are tough to keep nocking points in place. Diamondback is by far the easiest.


forgot to ask. What size? 14 strand string 0.018? 0.022? or does it matter?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

14 strands of what? I usually use 18 strands of 8125 and .18 serving, but you have to experiment to get the nock fit right.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

After a few days traveling for work followed by the amount of snow we got, 80 or so arrows shot in my mini-indoor range at home (the wife is still in the eye rolling stage).


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

90 arrows. 15+60 scored+15. bumped my GNAS handicap up two points. T.T LOL


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> 14 strands of what? I usually use 18 strands of 8125 and .18 serving, but you have to experiment to get the nock fit right.


8125G 14 strands and center serving is .021 halo.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

60 WA Barebow
60 Vegas Recurve Barebow
60 BHFS Compound


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

40 today. Trying some things while working on shafts.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

100 arrows today. 30 with both eyes open while aiming, 40 working on release, and 30 scored.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Zero today. Godparents visiting. Better than any day at the range.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

90

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

124


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Zero. Thursday usually is hiking day but as it was raining I toyed with the idea of going to the indoor range. Then I stopped toying with the idea.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Zero. Walked around the wall to the other side of my range and shot airgun for the first time in my life


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

60ish last night. Indoor 3D getting ready for Cleveland Indoor IBO tomorrow. Back to 600 rounds after tomorrow's shoot, preparing for Lancaster.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

About 100 today, 60 for score, since I got off early. I tried my spruce shafts that I use for 3d(longbow) and shot pretty good. Made a small adjustment to head position trying to correct horizontal spread. It worked out well, so I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl with my heavier fir shafts that I normally use for indoor, once they're all refletched.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm well into my indoor training period, and am shooting 15 minutes Blank bale with 2 different bows twice a day. Then I move to my scoring (at this point in my training cycle), I shoot 2 times a day, morning and evening, a Vegas round and a NFAA Blueface round both BB ( 2 different setups) Same in the afternoon except if my WA BB rig shoots Vegas round in AM I will shoot it at the NFAA Blueface in the evening, switching bows and rounds. So with practice rounds, I am in excess of 250 a day including form work on the bale. Tomorrow I will only shoot in the AM as I have a SYWAT shoot Sunday.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Probably 60. Planned on being at the range for a couple of hours but after an hour and things are going south, I figured, let's try again tomorrow. Either targec panic or we worked on too many things at my last session with my coach and my brain is scrambled but either way, it's all fixable.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

62 on 1/13/2017 ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

70 today. After work.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

120 today.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

110 this morning. 10 warm ups, 60 for score, then just messing with gaps at different distances. Shooting my Omega Imperial with spruce shafts. I applied some changes to head position and posture that I worked on yesterday a little. Shot 259, 10x. Very happy with that but I need to clean up some mental flyers. Tune is spot on.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Made some equipment treaks that I thought were minor and directionally correct in the past week. Some combination of those changes, having a chest cold and being dead tired resulted in a pretty disappointing 60+ arrows for my NFAA league last night...most of which were in the first 30 scored arrows. My daughter had to work (so she missed shooting) but came to watch the last half. Amazing what a semitrained set of eyes can do. She picked up on a form flaw quickly and my shots for the seond have were much better. Guess i need to practice more so these flaws dont creep in when i am not 100% physically or mentally.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, cant decide if I should have a beer or coffee I'm so damn excited...
After my successful morning with the spruce shafts I was pretty motivated to fletch my fir shafts so I managed to finish 5 between other husbandly things today. I just came in from the old backyard range where I shot 10 warm ups and 60 for score. I only recorded end score as I wasn't planning on shooting for score to begin with. It went thus...25, 22, 21, 20, 23, 24, 21, 23, 20, 23, 22, 22 for a new personal best with the longbow of 266.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

100 today 40 yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

72 today


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

FLlongshot said:


> Ok, cant decide if I should have a beer or coffee I'm so damn excited...
> After my successful morning with the spruce shafts I was pretty motivated to fletch my fir shafts so I managed to finish 5 between other husbandly things today. I just came in from the old backyard range where I shot 10 warm ups and 60 for score. I only recorded end score as I wasn't planning on shooting for score to begin with. It went thus...25, 22, 21, 20, 23, 24, 21, 23, 20, 23, 22, 22 for a new personal best with the longbow of 266.


I am in awe. I know how hard longbow and wooden arrows are. Although I have to say I came in second one year a a local 3d shoot against 9 other recurve women shooting a longbow (back when I had one)

90 today, 39 with the practice bow and the rest with the "adult" bow. Still having issues but I think I'll just have fun. There is an indoor shoot tomorrow and what the heck. May as well go do it anyway for practice. Was deciding which bow to use -- the competition bow beat the practice bow today so I guess it gets to go.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks StarDog, it is challenging for sure. 
Shot 50 this morning, now off to visit family!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

The archery gods have conspired to keep a bow out of my hands last week. A flu like discomfort & snow were the culprits. 
Tried shooting Thursday and Friday, Thursday could only manage 6 arrows and Friday 40 arrows. Feeling a bit better I planned to be out shooting today but snow overnight and cold wind is keeping me away from the range this morning.
I didn't post this to whine but rather only to keep the conversation going. It's easy to relax my archery focus in winter, get lazy and fall into a hibernation. I need a darn good reason to not shoot every day and I promised myself to never make an excuse for not shooting. Having walked away from archery for a few decades I know first hand how easy it is to do so and kidded myself into believing it didn't matter.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

Shot 120 arrows total on Friday. Used the blue face 5 ring and 60 arrows scored 255 barebow. Form is starting to come back.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

100. 51 at a 45 arrow round indoors, despite the fact I am so far off my game it's like I've never shot before but I went anyway, we had fun and I just treated it like regular practice then home to work on the things that need improving.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

15 for a few tuning attempts and then another 70 for an NFAA round....still working on grip and arrow issues......


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

115 on Sunday. Spent most of the time working on my body position.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

90 this morning. Trying to solidify my anchor and working on smooth, fluid sequence.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

100+ on Sunday, went and shot a SYWAT event. Not great but at least I didn't focus well either..LOL Had an issue, showed up and had been shooting great, shot practice ends all low, after first scoring end found my rest was loose, fixed and never regained the mental aspect. Its amazing how the mental part does so much damage..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

60 or so tonight, a few before and a few after JOAD practice.

Got beat in a match by a recurve student despite never shooting below 27 in an end. Lost in a one arrow shoot-off. Gotta step up my barebow game.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

72. Not brilliant but better than yesterday. I had been overdoing some bits of the shot process. Today I just stopped overhinking and found my ideal rhythm which when I do it right appears to be kind of a fast shot but if I hang around at full draw too long, nothing good happens. So, fingers crossed, I may be on my way to defeating the TPM (target panic monster)


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

Just 70 today


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably close to 200 this weekend. Too many Honey-dos to really pound the target as much as I wanted.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Went to CA state indoor championships this weekend, so about 70 Saturday, 70 Sunday, and with the day off yesterday, 135.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

200. That includes blind bale. Form felt good. Tune looks good but mental focus wanes..... never should practice after reading something on here that upsets you. Lol. Lost focus after a bit and just quit shooting.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Nil. Thought I'd best do laundry between coming home from work and then barging off to yoga. By the way, yoga has really helped my form.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 150 last night between league and afterwards. Disappointing 240 with very well tuned fir shafts. Shot five 2's :angry: Still trying to solidify posture. A handful of mental errors really has an adverse effect on score Lol!


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Maxed out at 40 arrows after shoulder rehab work.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

FLlongshot said:


> Around 150 last night between league and afterwards. Disappointing 240 with very well tuned fir shafts. Shot five 2's :angry: Still trying to solidify posture. A handful of mental errors really has an adverse effect on score Lol!


I would love to be disappointed with a 240. 

Shot 150 yesterday doing some much needed form work. Still trying to get my fir shafts tuned in....beginning to doubt it will happen before the real season starts.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

bbtradlb said:


> I would love to be disappointed with a 240.
> 
> Shot 150 yesterday doing some much needed form work. Still trying to get my fir shafts tuned in....beginning to doubt it will happen before the real season starts.


Not so much disappointed at the score as the fact that I had 54 very good shots with 5 ugly 2's and one ugly almost 2. It sucks to shoot a 19 end that goes X, 5, 5, 2, 2.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

1/17/17 40 arrows @ 8 yds in the shop.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

FLlongshot said:


> Not so much disappointed at the score as the fact that I had 54 very good shots with 5 ugly 2's and one ugly almost 2. It sucks to shoot a 19 end that goes X, 5, 5, 2, 2.


I know the feeling all too well. Of late one of the consequences to losing focus is to fling a shot wide of the target. I had one round that was X, 5, 4, 4, M. :BangHead:


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

48 shots. Including 4 really good ones. 2 years break was perhaps a tad too long


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Light day, about 30.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

90 today, 60 of them for a double fita round, not happy with my score but does look like I might be getting the new fir shafts dialed in.


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

Four weeks into a beginner class and not shooting nearly enough to satisfy me. 8 rounds of 6 arrows in yesterday's class. Only 9 meters out but they did finally make the targets smaller  I'm patiently watching the classifieds for that "perfect" SF Forged+ riser to show up. I'm reloading it far more often than anyone posts there.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

66 of the fastest arrows in two scoring rounds. My friend and I shoot in her backyard on Wednesdays and weather was coming in. Score not great because I was "speed shooting" but the groups, left and right, all of it was way way more promising than Sunday's debacle. We have rain so I'll spend the next 4 days at some indoor range or other.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

66 really fast arrows We were outside, temperatures dropping, weather coming in. I have climbed out of the Target Panic Ditch at least I think I have. Oh, and I changed apertures on my practice bow and to my credit -- did not need to adjust anything. Before I deinstalled the one aperture, I measured the distance from the sight block to the pin, then just stuck in the new one to that measurement. I use AAE gold aiming apertures on both bows and the bow with the new aperture behaved itself nicely. I THINK it wants to go to the Indoor Nationals but the two bows will have to duke it out before I decide. Practice Bow also wants a nicer sight than the beat up Shibuya Dual Click I got used three ears ago (and was beat up then). This is not an expenditure I would be reluctant to make, by the way I am OVER the Dual click

It feels like it is being slighted . I mean I got it its own string rather than cast offs. How fussy can a bow be, anyway? 

Note I spend zero time fixing Spider vanes. But I'm fixing XS wings every day. Hmmmmmm


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

35 today, ran out of daylight.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

90 yesterday.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

25 good arrows today after work. The days are getting longer.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

45 arrows, of which 30 were actually what I would consider good. SLowly making progress...


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

calbowdude said:


> 45 arrows, of which 30 were actually what I would consider good. SLowly making progress...


That's a pretty good . No soup for me -- didn't shoot.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

30 before dark. Working on consistancy.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

First day in a couple of week the flu has subsided. I was able to shoot about 100 arrows outdoors. Hopefully, a return to my normal daily practice is just around the bend.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

70 arrows today. Spent some time working on torso and shoulder alignment. I need to spend some more time on the bow shoulder or not play around with it further; I felt a lot more strain today than usual.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

30-ish arrows. Finally went up in poundage, by changing from Kap 28# limbs which gave me 36# on fingers to 30# Border TXS's which gave solid 40# with few turns in. Still pretty far from the old 48-53#.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

60is today, after a break of two weeks. There were maybe some 10 arrows which i felt were well shot today. Pretty bad quota.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

9!!! I had surgery the middle of December where they went in through the abdomen. I had my check up with the surgeon this week and at 1st she wanted me to wait a couple more weeks, but as we talked through it she said I could shoot if I took it really easy and slow. I set up a bow with 22lb limbs and shot 3 ends. The last was a 10-10-8, so I thought it would be a great place to stop! If everything feels good tomorrow, I'll shoot a few more ends.

Paul


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

130. I was getting the feel for a new rest for the first 70. For the last 60 I made some adjustments to the plunger then scored 30 and worked on form for 30.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Black46 said:


> 9!!! I had surgery the middle of December where they went in through the abdomen. I had my check up with the surgeon this week and at 1st she wanted me to wait a couple more weeks, but as we talked through it she said I could shoot if I took it really easy and slow. I set up a bow with 22lb limbs and shot 3 ends. The last was a 10-10-8, so I thought it would be a great place to stop! If everything feels good tomorrow, I'll shoot a few more ends.
> 
> Paul


Go, you!!!!!

100, which includes two scoring rounds on the upper target (the nightmare target for anyone under 5'8"), one with each bow. The practice bow won (I shot it first) possibly because -- I shot it first. Towards the end worked on bow arm remaining UP and my average is creeping up.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

First time in sometime I was able to work on my recurve release. Got about 60 arrows in before the weather began to turn. It felt great to shoot again with a purpose of working on my form. The residual of an illness is still kicking my butt but improving daily. The best of this is my bow felt really good today.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

And around 60 today of which i found 40 good, 10 decent and 10 totally horrible. I need to work more on my mental game once again.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

80 yesterday, maybe 60 today. Messing with my recurve.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

60-ish yesterday in perfect conditions, with the recurve. 78 degrees, calm and clear. Gotta love SE Texas "winters." Too nice to shoot indoors, so 70 meters it was.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

100 today. Shooting indoor distance outdoors. It was windy enough that I just worked on form; I still had pretty solid grouping though.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

140 today - 70 at the Oregon Barebow Challenge and 70 more during league shoot.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Yesterday was 82. So happy I've set up an indoor place where I have just enough space to stand right in front of the target and practice form, even when it's dark and rainy and cold. I set up the iPhone on a tripod to analyze my release in slo-mo (better but still needs work).


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

80 after work. Racing against the setting sun. Sure is fun to gap shoot when you can barely see your arrow point!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

18 today. Total. Recurve at 70. Last 6 were a 54, so I'm not complaining. Sometimes that's all a person has time for.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

72 at our Monday night sort of no a league. The shop only has 8 lanes and we almost 20 shooters since people are shooting this or that regional shoot and getting ready for Nationals. I was not brilliant but again the practice bow outshot the competition bow. So perhaps one is indoors and the other outdoors.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Morning on Monday was only 100 arrows, form work, tuning and shot a Vegas 300 round, then went back out an hour later to try to understand why arrows were working their way across the target face to high and right, shot about 35 more. Evening shot BB recurve, worked form at 7 M's, then shot a bit of practice at 18M's and did a full FITA 600 round. So probably another 100 arrows, lost track during practice. Must say having my own indoor facility just 25 feet from my back door has really helped my scores this year. Keeps the excuses of why not to practice down to a minimum. I'm excited for the outdoor season this year as for the first time ever I do not have to drive hours to shoot, as I am setting up my practice facility on my property out to 101 yards.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

1 1/2 hours yesterday, indoor 18 m. State indoor is this weekend so I shot both high and low targets to get out of my comfort zone. 100% working on a positive mental game. Did notice that I tend to get too deep on my anchor causing 1) razor burn and 2) extreme left shots (left handed shooter). I think the deep anchor and associated razor burn kick the arrows left. Correction not think.... KNOW 

Love this thread.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

1 1/2 hours yesterday, indoor 18 m. State indoor is this weekend so I shot both high and low targets to get out of my comfort zone. 100% working on a positive mental game. Did notice that I tend to get too deep on my anchor causing 1) razor burn and 2) extreme left shots (left handed shooter). I think the deep anchor and associated razor burn kick the arrows left. Correction not think.... KNOW 

Love this thread.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Yesterday, 40 arrows just for form practice, but they were mostly pretty good. I had an evening rehearsal and only 45 minutes to spare.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

110 yesterday. Gave my spruce shafts a shot last night.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

220 arrows at 18m in my backyard with my oly recurve.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot a 3D round and about 60 practice arrows with my compound. Then, shot well over 100 arrows with my recurve just working on my form. I learned, after shooting my son's bow, I like a 33 inch stab much better than the shorter 30" I just began using. Since I took off the kisser button. it helped a lot, I am more consistent.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

120 for score on Tuesday, another 100 in practice.

Did form work for 15 minutes this AM (wife was rushing me), then shot a Vegas round. Being rushed and trying to execute good shots does not coexist... :-( 100 arrow total, score in practice round was not good did reinforce a few good things though.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

80 today, barebow recurve- tried out a new fatboy setup.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

100+ today. Lost track. Shot 60 at the 5 ring blue face and then some. Felt really good. Brought a friend from work. He rented a bow and shot for the first time. Maybe an archer in the making?


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Black46 said:


> 9!!! I had surgery the middle of December where they went in through the abdomen. I had my check up with the surgeon this week and at 1st she wanted me to wait a couple more weeks, but as we talked through it she said I could shoot if I took it really easy and slow. I set up a bow with 22lb limbs and shot 3 ends. The last was a 10-10-8, so I thought it would be a great place to stop! If everything feels good tomorrow, I'll shoot a few more ends.
> 
> Paul


15 on Monday and 24 today. 

Paul


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Only 24 today.  But they were pretty good, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

Another lesson passed, and another 36 arrows shot. Already 4 weeks done in a 6 week course...going to suffer withdrawals until the next class starts.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Black46 said:


> 15 on Monday and 24 today.
> 
> Paul


Prayers for full fast recovery, Paul!

I shot 450 or so arrows the last 3 days. Raging against the light!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

104. We were shooting 20 yards oudoors in brisk breeze. Once again the practice bow out did the "warbow" and I think it's because I'm not taking my time with the competition bow The risers are the same (Hoyt Matrix, ,the stab system is the same (just move from one to the other). Limbs on both are MK Inpers (32# on the practice bow, 36# on the competition bow. 

DW is about 5# difference. They feel completely different physically (weight wise I swear my competition bow is heavier). 

Tomorrow I will play only with the "warbow" as it were and see if this is a mental. Ok, it's all mental anyway, right?


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

160. Oly Recurve. Blank bosse at 4m for form. Only my first week shooting, trying to get 100 a day in, my form changes each day as I figure new things out. 

Today it was sight window and some new anchoring options.

My release is feeling a lot better with a very consistent follow through.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

About 40 today. Fatboys are shooting strong, going to shot them at league Tuesday night.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

175 today.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

104, draw and release are really feeling good today.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

78. I think some of might be visual. I took the fiberoptic out because I was battling target panic and that made it wore, but it seems to have passed. I am going o put the fiberopic back in and see if it makes a difference. Worked mosty on follow through and keeping my bow arm from dropping.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Warm up, scored round and lost count after that. Maybe 100 or so today. 2 points shy of a pb with my barebow recurve so pretty happy with that.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

120 in morning session, most of which were in retuning bow after upping the poundage a bit. Form work was good, release felt a bit sloppy but fixed it (I hope).

Shot a scoring Vegas round this afternoon using a new app which you log locations of all hits, really like the App for the analytics of it. Majority of misses (outside the ten) were high and right, so gives me something to work on. Total of 140 arrows this evening as I shot some more as I was coaching my son.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

255 over morning and afternoon sessions. Working on bow hand grip and extension. Groupings are looking much nicer.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably shot 180 so far today, maybe more later. I got up this morning with the intention of warming up and shooting a round for score on the 5 spot then going about my day. I remembered Lancaster was going on and since I couldn't go, I decided to compete virtually by simply inserting my score in the right slot and competing against whoever I would have had I actually been there. I shot qualifying rounds of 518, won the 1/8 with a 110 and got beat in the 1/4 with a 102. I really want to go next year.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

150. Finally figured out another element in improving my form. Put the fiberoptic back in and it wasn't distracting at all


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

100 yesterday. I haven't shot at an indoor range in about a month, and needed to re-acclimate myself while working on consistency.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

lksseven said:


> Prayers for full fast recovery, Paul!


Thanks Larry! I'm sure I will see you around this summer.

Shot 45 today. I was tired after 30, which is kinda embarrassing to say since I dropped to 22lb OTF, but it sure feels good to be shooting again.

Paul


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

60 today. Worked on not getting sucked into aiming at a particular spot where the arrows should be as opposed to aiming based on where they are going.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

102. There is an indoor range at a mostly gun shop about 1/2 hour from me that is open on Sundays and women shoot FREE on Sunday. So I went there for the first time. It was VERY nice. 14 lanes. Well lit. I shoot three scoring ends, upper target, lower, then a 3 spot for fun. I've known about the place for a good year just never bothered to go up here til today. Guess where I'm spending MY Sundays til Nationals at Chula Vista!


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

70 for league then another 100 or so blank baling while trying to sort out a grip issue.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

145 after a day off due to some other physical intensive activity. Indoor 18m. Somethings making the arrows go left. Issue was not resolved tonight.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yesterday, a couple of hundred arrows from a new compound. Dialing it in and figuring out which, arrow size, spine, fletching, sight and stab setup would be best. All outdoors in two separate sessions, cold windy morning and milder & calmer afternoon. 
Also working on a new and different index release.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Got in a full 60-arrow indoor round last night. Below my avg. (527 BB) but that's why you have averages I guess. Still tweaking tune with a set of arrows that are really one size too stiff.

Total arrow count yesterday was approx. 110


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

90 yesterday.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

100 today. Nfaa round with the recurve, then some work on vegas spot playing with my gap.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

75 indoors. First round - meh -second better. Working on form focus and staying in the zone. Which is why round two was better.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

~ 150. Made the swap from my 23's back to my X10's. Won't make the same mistake and shoot 23's out of my Oly next indoor season. I'm not good enough for the unforgiving nature of the chubby arrows.....yet :wink: Vegas here I come!!!


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

Just a quick 48. Fixed that drifting left issue, spines were too stiff, softened the plunger and cranked up the limb bolts.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

80 today. New personal best! 282 barebow recurve.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

200 today


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

72 with a 30 arrow scoring round. Scores creeping up to where they were before The Great Target Panic Monster reared it's ugly head. then off to my yoga class.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

14 arrows. Spend 3 hours tuning other archers' bows and organizing a bow/equipment maintenance seminar.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

It would be interesting to see the time associated with the numbers some people are putting up. Some of the arrow counts going out would take me a good chunk of the day to shoot. I am seeing a lot in the 150+ and some in the 200+. Wow! Just Wow! Well done.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

About 50 today. Scored my last 30 for a 270 1/2 fita. I'm okay with that for now.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Got in around 25 today before I had to take care of something. Good arrows though, I adjusted my rest a little and think it's pretty well sorted out now.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

bobnikon said:


> It would be interesting to see the time associated with the numbers some people are putting up. Some of the arrow counts going out would take me a good chunk of the day to shoot. I am seeing a lot in the 150+ and some in the 200+. Wow! Just Wow! Well done.


I usually get an hour or so after work-before dark. I'll shoot anywhere from 40-100 in that time. On the weekends, I like to get out in the morning by 7:30 which gives me good light and I'll shoot for 1.5-2 hours and may shoot 180-200 arrows. I'll shoot fewer if I'm training specifically for 3d since I shoot one and pull unless I'm working on a dedicated issue.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

114. Re the time: I think we shot for 2 hours. Scored 3 rounds - first two were horrid but the third was much better. Working on form focus and my "rhythm" and timing


----------



## lunect (Feb 25, 2012)

48 Today. Feels like drawing too much. I may need to adjust clicker and need to fletch arrows again.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

140 yesterday and 140 today. Back on track.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Around 60 today again, this time with the recurve bow. Took meabout 90 minutes... Slowly getting back after being unable to shoot for two weeks.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 110 tonight. Had a league makeup round then shooting the vegas face a bit.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

FLlongshot said:


> 80 today. New personal best! 282 barebow recurve.
> View attachment 5457929


that's a nice target! great job!


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

60 arrows at my first indoor league night, and another 44 in practice before and after.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

440'ish. Did a day of qualifying rounds and practice, now shooting 50m.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

About 90 this morning shooting the longbow. Getting ready for a couple 3d's in the next month.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FLlongshot said:


> 80 today. New personal best! 282 barebow recurve.
> View attachment 5457929


great target!


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Around 30 or so yesterday, spending most of the time helping other archers at the club. Today it was around 80 or so in 240 minutes, again dedicating at least an hours to our beginners.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

@ granite14 and limbwalker, thank you gentlemen!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

150. 4 scoring rounds including a 3 spot for fun. If I keep my head in the game (my process) all goes well. (duh) so it's becoming easier and easier to stay in my zone and just trust the shot sequence.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got in a couple of hundred arrows with my compound. Lost a couple of days this week and even though it was very cold I was able to enjoy the cold, crisp, clean air to work on my game. Working on my form and getting ready for the 3D season starting tomorrow at a club in my area was enjoyable. Our club has its first 3D shoot next weekend.
Found a release problem I'm having and fortunately found the cause.
Also:
Yesterday I tried a buddies 64" one piece traditional bow. Think it's going to be my next toy! Not liking trying to use my Olympic recurve striped down, it ruins the experience and is difficult to get use to. A good, one piece recurve is next up on my short list.


----------



## ssxd (Apr 15, 2015)

129 arrows today.

First Sunday of the month is my club's officially recorded tournament, 2x 36 arrows at 30m. I managed to win by 1 point with a score of 645 (325 & 320). For only practicing once a week I'm feeling relatively good, but my current goal for this year is to get above 330 at 30m regularly.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

140 or so this morning. Some 20 yd spot, some variable range out to 30. Trying to decide spruce or fir for my longbow. Flatter trajectory or better point on distance. Both tuned very well...decisions, decisions hmmm.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Flung about 30 out of my recurve yesterday to fine tune some outdoor arrows. And just because I can.  

Every time I pick up my recurve I'm reminded how much easier it is for me, than barebow. LOL


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny limbwalker, I think the same thing about my barebow vs longbow!


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

And once more 54 arrows today and spending another hour in between to help an archer with finding and maintaining a solid anchor point.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I was able to get in about 50 today. Revisited a problem I was having at 60 yards with my compound yesterday to make sure I found the culprit. It was cold these past few days, found myself creeping and not transferring into position properly. Simple fixes don't give me a headache! LOL


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Update, I remembered I had a new recurve stab setup to try. The wind died down so it was a perfect time to try the new setup. 50 arrows give or take found the new setup working great. Slightly heavier required a sight adjustment but the group tightened up and the bow feels better. Good balance, smooth and vibration free with a better feedback I really like! A few thousand more arrows should have me ready for spring at the club.
My GMX has a problem with the limb locking bolts. They loosen up and fall out, I forget to check them before and after every round. 
Thought about using Loc-Tite but I'm not sure if I should.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

A day off followed by only 12 arrows due to sudden storms. Contemplated driving to the indoor but the storms were ugly.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

60 arrow , 18M scored FITA. Shooting at about 80%. Indoor nationals in 3 weeks...


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

69 yesterday, 70 today at the TSAA indoor championship.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

124. Working on not aiming and by that I mean thinking about score. My brain functions best when I go from "anchor, sight picture, follow through" that takes my mind off thinking about aiming. Everybody has their thing that works for them.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

320. Most at 50m, but ranging from 18 indoor to 70 outdoor.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Shot 60 with JOAD on Thursday. It nice to be back with the club. Got 70 in yesterday. Scored 30 and shot a 262. Not great, but I'll take it considering the long break and only shooting 23# at the moment.

Paul


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

262 @ 23# ain't bad at all!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

102 continuing to work on alignment -- think of my upper body between two panes of glass. Yoga helps a lot withis.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

140 today, one of which was a robinhood trashing one of my good wood arrows. :BangHead:


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

90. first 90 day in almost a year since jumping up weight. don't want form to suffer with bad habits


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

64, but very slow, long holds, working on anchor points and stamina.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

50 yesterday afternoon. Two days in a row, I could tell...

Paul


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

My last outing to the range was this past Saturday (2/4) and shot 150 arrows. Gearing up for an NFAA 600 round indoor tournament at the end of the month. LT


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

36 at my house. I though I'd do 36 more after my yoga class but, that's the class the kicks my butt. Saturday morning I have one with a different instructor that oddly enough is a perfect warm up for 150 arrows.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

80 or so yesterday evening. Wrapped up our indoor league. Going to be training 3d with the longbow for the next month or so.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

144, half outdoor, half indoor.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

2/7: ~130 @ 18m. Cut a bit off my arrows and sped up the process. Speeding up the process helped... I think. Speeding up gives me less time to over analyze what I'm doing. Will see if it actually stuck during today's practice.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Atascaderobow said:


> 2/7: ~130 @ 18m. Cut a bit off my arrows and sped up the process. Speeding up the process helped... I think. Speeding up gives me less time to over analyze what I'm doing. Will see if it actually stuck during today's practice.


That's what I'm working on as well. Getting a rhythm down,


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

None for me until the surgeon clears me. Nothing like a little back surgery to interfere with indoor season!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Seems like all the modifications, trail and errors along with months of practice is showing rewards. I really had to push myself to shoot today! My 30# limbs felt like 60#! I was able to get about 60 arrows while working on my grip and release. The good news is my groups have tighten up. Soon I'll be ready to think about scoring my efforts. I preferred to work on my form and not concern myself with scoring. Scoring will come soon enough but as of now it's one less distraction to deal with. I'm close to being in the zone I'm looking for and once I feel I've reached my personal goal seeking coaching to fine tune my game will no doubt be next on my short list. I shoot 3D with friends using a compound. My recurve is best practiced alone and without any distraction. Totally focusing on form has worked well for me. 
N


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> My recurve is best practiced alone and without any distraction


Sounds like my golf game! LOL


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> None for me until the surgeon clears me. Nothing like a little back surgery to interfere with indoor season!


Ouch---get well soon!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nick728 said:


> Ouch---get well soon!


Thanks. I sure hope to.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got a second wind, went to the indoor range and shot another 100 with my compound. Blizzard is coming, might not be able to shoot for a day or more.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Finally got some bugs worked out and allowed myself to shoot for score. I was still fighting an expansion issue that had me throwing a few arrows left but was mostly ok with the score for the first 30 on a 40cm FITA face. Second thirty has me baffled. 24 nines but only 2 tens (and the balance in the red to the left due to said expansion issue). Shooting 23s. The 9s were surrounding the 10 on every side so a sight adjustment wouldnt help. I almost cut the 10 out of the target with all the 9s. Considering my struggles lately, i am ok with the score, but only 2 10s out of the 26 in the gold with fat arrows...really???? Ugggh!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

125. Score middling but better than dreadful. Towards the end my brain left the building and it was obviously time to back away from the bow.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

60 ish today. It's all longbow for a while.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

60 today.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

144


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

80 last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> None for me until the surgeon clears me. Nothing like a little back surgery to interfere with indoor season!


Recover quickly!


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

60 on a new bow with new arrows. I'm feeling that longer draw with longer holds today.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

kenfx0 said:


> Recover quickly!


Thanks. Another gooseegg for me, for now... Trying to decide if I'm gonna wait for the Dr. to clear me on the 28th... ha, ha. That only gives me about a week of practice before indoor nationals though.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

About 50 arrows today. Spend a good hour fixing other people's bows and coaching a bit. Somewhere amongst that managed to shoot couple of ends. Finally, after almost two years break and 4 months of very slow build-up to get back up to suitable poundage, shooting felt really good today. Managed to get few 30's in a row and I was able to hang over 28 on average.

No traces of target panic. It's been almost 8 years since I've last been shooting as freely as these past couple of months.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Spend a good hour fixing other people's bows and coaching a bit. Somewhere amongst that managed to shoot couple of ends.


You just described the last 13 years of my archery career. LOL


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

A blizzard has raised hell with shooting this weekend. My club's first 3D shoot canceled, my back yard target impossible to get to. A lot of shoveling! However, it's a good time to repair arrows & do maintenance on bows and equipment, making up a new dozen to try a different fletch, eat to much and drink a lot of coffee. LOL
N


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You're telling us you had a 3D shoot scheduled for mid-February in New York? Ambitious!


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

60 today. Walk back 12 to 30, then some interesting string blur trials...might be on to something but it'll have to wait to develop into anything serious. Have to change anchor and head slightly to get good string alignment which has a negative impact on my gaps. I think I'll explore later this spring.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

We have our first shoots in February knowing the weather might change plans. We do shoot all year. One club even has a winter snow flake league in the dead of winter. This year has been abnormally warm, being able to shoot all winter is priceless.
Our range is snowed in with more nasty weather coming. Safety always is the first consideration and more so that we are a family club.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

80 roughly. Someone mentioned string blur above so that's a thing as well


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

100 arrows today. Worked on moving my aim steadily after I've already started holding.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

My club was under snow but we had a few hardy souls shooting traditional and compound. As for me, not so willing to shoot over snow, I went to my local indoor range just to stretch out with my compound. I got in about 50 give or take, after shoveling, I didn't really want to do much more.
Our next planned 3D club shoot is in 2 weeks.
My other club also canceled the last Snowflake round until next week.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 80 this morning. Variable distance to 30yd. Just keeping all the little things tight, shooting pretty well right now.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

60 outside in warm, sunny Ohio


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90-100. Was just having fun. Some nice people came in who had zero experience and since all the "real" coaches were gone, I helped them out. It's always great to see people start to get better and get into the zen of the thing. They both could do very well in barebow


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

For the past couple of months I have been trying to shoot daily. I think I will learn from this thread and try to pay attention and count or approximate my arrow count. 

I think I need more repetition just to build strength and of course improve form. Instead I have been concentrating specific types of practice. For yesterday, all my shooting was in my garage at 7 meters. I would estimate about 20 shots with the Astra trainer. About 50 shots working mostly on bow grip consistency. I made my first 3 under tab and started to experiment with a competitive barebow style. I played with the 3 under tab, a high anchor and tried some string walking. I probably shot a total of 30 arrows trying these. I think all I accomplished was smacking my nose with the string several times. Anyway total arrow count for the day was about 100.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

Twenty arrows during the snow... Feeling really good about my shot sequence at the moment... Feel like I've finally gotten my alignment issue sorted out. Oh, and it was fun to shoot in the snow... For a little while anyway.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jim, to make counting easier get one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Toch-Tally-C...4?s=team-sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1486955117&sr=1-4

100 arrows today. Focused again on the aiming portion of my shot process -- trying to steady my shot and control my release only after I started floating on the target.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I tried to blank bale for a couple ends and threw my sight on the new bow. Oops. I guess I wasn't feeling patient. 32 arrows today.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I spent some time today figuring out my sight over about 10 ends. I went from low and to the right, middle and to the left, to right on target. I still only hit the paper cup 3 times, but grouping was good until I tired out. Of course this happened just as I sighted in properly. I ended at 119 arrows.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

55-60 in my drive way (13 yards) just working on alignment.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

60 arrows blank baling and short aiming olympic recurve. Clicker is good after the barebow meltdown in Vegas 20 pts below my average. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

About 40 yesterday. Douglas fir shafts are dialed in.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

FLlongshot said:


> About 40 yesterday. Douglas fir shafts are dialed in.


I envy you so much. is fir better than cedar? I came in second once at a 3d against 9 other recurve shooters (I was the only longbow) but I was shooting ACC's


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just stretched out with an old compound, about 50 arrows indoors @ 20 yards.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

StarDog said:


> I envy you so much. is fir better than cedar? I came in second once at a 3d against 9 other recurve shooters (I was the only longbow) but I was shooting ACC's


Better than cedar? Not better, different. Fir is stronger and generally heavier. I used to shoot cedar years ago until I found Sitka Spruce, Spruce is my favorite. Pound for pound Sitka Spruce is the strongest wood in the world. It can be very light (for wood) for spine. I'm using fir now because I wanted more weight on the shaft for indoor. I got them tuned so well that I'm going to keep shooting them for 3d. If they continue to work as well as I think, I'll take them to Tennessee in July for the IBO Trad Worlds. Fir and spruce are the only woods I shoot now, which one depends on what round I'm shooting.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

54 13 yards in my driveway til it got dark. Working on alignment, strong core and follow through


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

About 60 arrows today. Meanwhile, set up 2 newcomer's new bows, lined another archer's limbs, did a bit of coaching and went through some competition preparation plans for couple of shooters.

On the plus side, some of the shooting felt great. Minus side, I found out that my core strength has evaporated during my long break, and there are pretty big problems in keeping the form when I start tiring.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got is about 70 arrows today, compound, indoors working on a few things.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I let off 106 arrows today. I only made minor adjustments to my sight, which tells me that my form is getting more consistent. I focused on two things today - adding the third point to my anchor (nose on string) and looking through the aperture instead of at it.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

60. Working on alignment. Wore the wrong shoes. That makes a big difference, the shoes.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

A few days to catch up on.

Today 56 on a busy day. 240 yesterday. 104 the day before.

Finally found a hook grip and anchor that is feeling good. Although my middle finger is numb from not enough padding on my tab so I'm now wrapping it.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

About 40 yesterday. Just staying loose and keeping everything together.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

72 Today.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

StarDog said:


> 60. Working on alignment. Wore the wrong shoes. That makes a big difference, the shoes.


I'm curious, what have you found using different shoes?


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

60 arrows for score on the NFAA target at seventeen yards (the indoor distance @ my new club). Shot a 244/10x. Then played around a little with face walking.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

Today was extremely windy in San Diego, so I started out blank bale and just taking my time with my shot process. After a dozen or so, I put my sight on and pinned up a paper cup at 20 yards. I finished at 130 arrows in a couple hours.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Shot my two qualifying rounds for an IBO 3d yesterday so...40 scored and another 30 or so warm up and practice. It was a nice day to be outside shooting.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

It looks like the weather here in the North East is tuning toward an early spring. The snow should melt off in a few days making it time to get serious about shooting outdoors again.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Shot 72 outside at 18M, will shoot 72 today, preparing for indoor nationals next weekend.
Just need to fully attend the shot!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Does watching students shoot arrows count?  

Follow up visit to the surgeon can't come soon enough. Haven't shot an arrow in 2 weeks! Ugh.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

That's very sad John.  hope you're back at it soon.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just shot a few arrows outdoors to check a stabilizer configuration. The snow is melting but walking was tricky so just a few was enough. Went to my indoor range, they were so busy I decided to not even take the out of its case. Tomorrow it's going to be 60 degrees making a full day at the club very likely.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

i was a bad archer Thursday and Friday and didn't shoot. 111 today getting ready for Nationals. Met Arci Arcero at last -- some folks from down south come up to our North County San Diego Range on Saturdays because the light is better. Arci is pretty good by the way.

My coach pointed out that if one is getting ready for a shoot, use a fresh target. She pointed t his out while I was in my second scoring round on a beat up target. I put up a fresh one and the score shot up. The visual of all those holes is distracting and I had no idea 

No sure this applies to outdoors at distance.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mud from the snow melt off cut my shooting to about 50 arrows out of a semiretired compound.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Somewhere over 100 yesterday while setting up the Faktor. That was over 8 hours so, kind of spread out.

My last 5 arrows were all in the yellow. I'm kind of proud of that.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Yesterday not a single arrow shot, but watched 4000+ being launched while acting as a competition DOS. Worrying trend if only body part that's sore after a day of being involved in archery is soles of the feet.

Checked the outdoor range, but still about ½ metres of snow and there's a cross-country skiing track cutting across the target lane...


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

2/18 - 100, 2/19 - 100: Saturday I was trying a slightly different position for my ring finger on my string hand and Sunday I was working on consistency and my mental game.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

40 or so yesterday and again today.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Finally, with the snow gone and the mud dried I got to shoot my back yard target again. Shot 72 Oly Recurve arrows that felt great and shot tight at 20 yards. 
I did learn today why many shooters use a shoulder guard. My first end I was hitting erratic and left before I realized my reading glasses were in my left vest pocket. Overall I'm happy with my progress and seeing my work on form paying dividends.
I was shooting Quattro limbs on my GMX my son shooting 840s on his GMX.
The Quattro's are smoother but the 840s seem faster. Even at 2# lighter his 840's preformed very well and seemed faster than the Quattro's. The point to that statement was it was the first time I actually felt a difference in recurve limbs or noticed performance variables. 
It's almost time to start scoring my progress and establishing a base line average. I figure a few more weeks before I really want to take it out past 40 yards, hopefully when the American rounds comes back to my club rather than using a compound I will be comfortable enough to shoot the recurve.
I'm thinking about getting 840s to use on a bare bow for 3D. With my 31 inch draw the longer Oly riser with ILF limbs just makes more sense than does a one piece shorter bow.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

120 today. Wierd day. Wierd I tell you! 60 arrows before lunch and only a few outside the yellow. Back from lunch and I couldn't find the yellow! So, over to blank bale for a bit. 18 arrows then back to the target and all was good.

I'm baffled but it may have been because I didn't stretch out before the afternoon session.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90. settling into an average I can improve upon. Not brilliant but I can live with it for now. If I did that a Nationals in two weeks I wouldn't commit suicide. My coach pointed out I was dropping my elbow because when I release, I don't keep my string hand vertical. Worked on that. Helped considerably as does shooting on a fresh target. As my groups get tighter the center of a target gets shot up pretty fast and the visual is very distracting.

Also scored on a three spot before our Monday Night class was over and I am shooting my average in a three spot. All red or better

That said, on a single face, my score is dragged down by the occasional wild shot because I react to the clicker instead of controlling so that gets me the random blue or black. 

I don't do hat on a three spot. Maybe because I shoot a 40 cm target in competition so it's not really a "thing", just something fun to do. Or maybe I know that there is no joy in Mudville if I don't hit at least a 6 -- it's a miss.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

Lost track of this thread.

i can say I did 900 arrows last week. And I'm 291 into this week.

Oh also last night after 5 weeks of shooting I got my first indoor XXX with my recurve.


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

Yesterday 92, today 86.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got about 80 in today with my recurve. Sloppy session today, just not myself. Thinking about dropping DW a couple of pounds so that I can get back to at least a 100 a day. Colder today, the draw felt heavier and it was harder to hold steady in a cold damp wind. A few good ends but more weren't so good. I'm still working on consistency with the intention of increasing distance soon. No point in shooting past a distance I can't master first. 
Tomorrow is a club work day, might change back to compound to get ready for this weekends 3 D shoot.
N


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 30 today before I had to go back to work for a meeting. Longbow is shooting pretty strong.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

60 in my driveway. Working on a clean follow through so my elbow doesn't drag down.


----------



## bahne (Sep 18, 2014)

100 today!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

In case anyone is paying attention I said I would drop limb weight to build up my output. I did drop 2# and went from about a 50 a day average back up to well over 100. I found a minor hitch in my form, which I was able to correct without much drama.

I went to my club to get our 3D range ready for this weekends shoot. The plan was after range work I would shoot my compound, I opted instead for my recurve, at home, to work off a bad session yesterday.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

About 70 today. Managed 285 on first scored 10 ends, which is a really good practice score for me these days.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

120 today.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

100. Score was abysmal but I do believe it was overthinking the process hence tension crept in. Last 15 arrows I shot on an NFAA single face and got most of them in the white with a few in the 4 ring if I recall my NFAA scoring correctly. Thought I'd do that just for fun to wipe the hard drive and reprogram.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

238. 648 for the week so far.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

50 ish yesterday.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

153.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I lost track after 160 because I was talking to some others at the range, but I believe my arrow count landed around 200, give or take a few. I'm really pushing the conditioning aspect.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well over a 100 today, good solid ends.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

60 today.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

200 for the day. 1001 for the week, new pb!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot a half a round of 3D this morning with a compound. This afternoon I shot at least 150 with the recurve. Good day today, had a groove going until fatigue began to set in at about 75 arrow. But that's a lot more arrows than previously this week.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tincat said:


> 200 for the day. 1001 for the week, new pb!


Congrats! When I was seriously training, 1K/week was always my goal.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Shot about 60 shots. About 28p average, which is OK. Tried to align Borders TXS's on my backup ILF-converted Axis, but was unable to do so. It would need half-sized shims but I've only got a pair and they are on my competition rig. Also the limbs, like my other two older Border limb sets fit fairly loosely on that riser, so they shift a bit every time I brace them. Still hits fine, but need to re-do sights every time.


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

played hooky from work and spent all day at SF's public range.

6rds of 18m (180, +10 or so to sight in), 1 round of 70m (72, +20 or so to get dialed) - adding in warmup, i must've hit near 300.

wow, no wonder my shoulder is tired. 

a great day, even if my scores weren't anything to write home about


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

About 50 with my compound this morning.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

120 today. Kind of a mess at the range. Once it settled down, I got lots better. Just fyi, this was a used target. I swear!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

48 with my... (wait for it...) COMPOUND today. 

Set it up for outdoor, and somehow managed a 322 at 70 with my hunting release. I confess to having practically no idea what I'm doing (well, maybe a little) but certainly no experience. But it was a nice change of pace.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Had to get out (70 deg., sunny and dry here!) and shoot right before sunset. This time barebow. Glad I did. 35 arrows, scoring the last 30. 282 - highest of the season. I think shooting 70M barebow yesterday helped me figure some things out. Nothing like some long range practice to help you find your form flaws...


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90. When you focus on relaxing you don't relax. Oh boy right before Nationals. I'll get it figured ot.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in China now. Another month long trip. 
Brought my 45# take down with me. 
5 rounds of 12.
But next visit to the range will only be 11 power round. I hit the nock on an arrow in the target, split the nock In two pieces and split the end of the arrow. 


Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Congrats! When I was seriously training, 1K/week was always my goal.


Cheers mate,

finished with another 300 today so 1300 for the week. Now to start the process all over again!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot a round of 3D at the club this morning. Went out without a warm up, total 30 arrows.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Shot about 150 this weekend. I've got my longbow shooting sweet for unmarked 3d with douglas fir shafts. The last couple days have been those "can't miss" type of days, we'll see if it carries through next weekend!


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

72 today. 

KenF


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

Shot about hundred today from 10 to 30 yards. Working on sight picture. This was my last group of the day at 30 yards.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

2/25/17 - 100 arrows, trying to lock in my form for next weekend.

2/26/17 - 120 arrows, finished locking in my form, while fighting a cold/allergies.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I managed 150 today before the sun went down and ended my session. The range was crowded, and I was feeling a little tired from some DIY I did earlier in the day, so the first 60 or so were not up to par. I moved over to an empty lane at 40 yards and just focused on form, with no regard for target, for about 20 arrows then returned to 20 yards.

I felt like a dummy when I realized what I had been doing wrong, holding the bow too tightly and not trusting my finger sling. Once I remembered to keep my grip relaxed, I was on top of my game. It's amazing how tiring it is to try to muscle everything still. All I had to do was relax a little.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

217 today mostly indoor, some outdoor. First 2 hours felt really rough and i struggled. Came good'ish the next couple.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sighted in a compound indoors at 20 yards, about 60 arrows today. Might not be finished for the day.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

With ends of 9 arrows I got in 72 @ 20 yards with the recurve. Day 3 of testing thumb behind the neck is still showing a tighter and more consistent grouping.


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

30 today. Getting ready for a 3d this weekend so after work just one shoot and pull from various ranges 10-30.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

about 72 alternating blank bale and a target til I scored a round. Getting ready for Nationals and reviewed with my coach how much I would shoot this week. Working on not thinking. Instead of thinking the words of my process, feeling it and seeing it


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

151


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Started when I first read this thread at 20 to 25 every other day. I quite once the groups spread out every time. This week I am up to 60 to 70 every other day. Several issues to work on over that time. Hope to keep building up the count.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

blank bale at 13 yards. Maybe 48 arrows. Working on my rhythm.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I got about 50 in with a compound before the rain came. I have one bow I just can't get balanced correctly, might be time to let it go. 

Likely, I'll get my recurve work in later if I can bring myself to shoot indoors.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

210 last night indoor 18m. Did 2 rounds of 30 arrows scoring, 252 and 253. 

Did some bareshaft testing as well and I really need to get my heavier limbs, the arrows are just too stiff.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

130 tonight, mostly blank bale


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I only had time for 100 today. I brought it down to 5-6 arrows at a time vs. the 10-12 at a time I was doing to build my strength with the heavier limbs. I found a grip I'm comfortable with, thought through my shot process each time, and had a tremendous increase in accuracy. It was a very good day at the range.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot about 50 outdoor compound @ 40 yards. Working on my shot sequence.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

164 today including 2 x30 rounds.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

only about 72 getting control of the flow before Nationals tomorro


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

120 today.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

about 86, including the 66 at the Nationals. Reasonably abysmal. but tomorrow is another day!


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

102 today.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mounted and sighted in a new compound sight. About 50 outdoors, another 30 indoors


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

84 including the two last rounds at Nationals. I didn't suck. Shot my average which was the general idea so I hit my goal at least for one day. Was shooting on the same target as one of the RA's and his mother in the stands was good enough to spot for me. That helped a lot!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

64 recurve, working on thumb behind the neck. Groups have improved to the point where I busted up a few carbon arrows. Which brings me to a question that I'll begin with a new conversation.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

330 last night. Sore today.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Yesterday about 60-70.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I shot, probably, less than 50 yesterday. I probably drew my bow 200 times. I'm having a form issue..........


----------



## f_thomas (Oct 12, 2006)

210+ Setting up new Fivics FX1 bow with RX1 Medium 40# limbs. Bow aligned, nock point raised 1/8 inch to 3/8 inch, brace height increased from 8 1/2 to 8 3/4. Arrows flying great - W&W Champion 600 with 120 grain points cut to 29 inches. Great day at the range. Back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

72-84. Now that indoor is over, put on a new string, increased draw weight 1/2# to 32#. Still room for more but by then I'll have to consider shaving off some length off the current arrows -- cheaper than new ones. Starting outside tomorrow. Oh, and for you NTS fans -- last night I finally got the concept of "transfer". Made life a lot easier.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

80 arrows today after work. 60 for score at my clubs indoor range (17 yards) shot a 248/10X on the NFAA target.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

40 compound before an equipment problem ended the session. 
Recurve, well over a 100 working on my release and bare shaft checking tune


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Forgot to post up my numbers for the weekend. 255 total over Friday and Saturday. 140 at Nationals, the rest practice the morning before the saturday lines. I shot poorly day one, but rallied and finished strong day two(and had the pleasure of shooting the same bale as John Magera). Overall a great experience and I learned some valuable lessons regarding how to handle unexpected problems without leaving too many points on the bale.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90 at 30 yards. It's the first time outdoors so we're just playing at 30 and 40 for now. then we'll move out further.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

90 still indoors.


----------



## mergera (Aug 21, 2015)

60 today at 30 yrds


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

100 yesterday, 100 today.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

and another 100 today


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

138 yesterday. Working on setting up my crawls for outdoor season. Also trying out a new release technique.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

60 yesterday in my driveway (13 yards) and middle of the street (15 yards) working on form. Because Form is everything. No shooting today. Daylight savings thing utterly messed me up.


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

160 today, finally got things dialed in to 80 and set my sight tape.


----------



## Tincat (Dec 31, 2016)

170 today.


----------



## LuisLeon (Feb 23, 2015)

30 today practicing ignoring the occasional bad shot, and concentrating on making a new good shot. The following two groups were at 20 yards in my backyard. In both instances the first shot was the bad one. I feel like my form is beginning to come together, am very excited.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90/ We're finally outdoors which as far as I can tell the only reason for daylight saving time --so we can shoot til 7 or 8. Working at 30 meters and 40 yards til I get more distance. All the hard work indoors is paying off because I am not having any left and right issues -- just up and down.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

90 at my friend's home range. 40 yards. We're sneaking up on the distance rather than just blaze away at 60 meters and hunt for arrows. She's a pretty good barebow shooter I don't tell her how often she outscores me.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

After a couple of weeks off today I was able to get in about 100.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

About 100 at 18m tonight, after about three week's break. Shot 561 using my 28# "kids" limbs (about 38 on the fingers). Tried my old competition limbs (47ish) and managed to shoot two ends with them... Still long way to go.


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

211 yesterday, 174 today. LOVE playing hooky from work on warm days 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Working on a few things this morning I shot about a 100 arrows. The raw cold stopped my session when my fingers got numb.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

81. Shot the MICA today. Added a whopping 20 points to my personal best. Not quite 500 club yet, but hey, i've only been shooting seriously for just over a year.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I got in well over a 100 today. Playing with a feather fletched aluminum and a stiffer spine carbon with vanes. The aluminum weighted 401 and the carbon 345. @ 20 yards the POI was so slight a click or two puts them both in a respectable group.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Very few shots today, 36 I think. Lazy sunday morning shooting at 25m, which is a distance I haven't shot for perhaps 5 years. Was fun, shot at 40cm target to prepare for outdoor season as the sight picture is same to 50m and almost same to 70m outdoors.

Managed to partially robinhood one arrow, into the ten ring. So bodes well for summer. I've shot very little this winter, but surprisingly my practice scores are rising very quickly and are almost at the level when I was shooting like mad some years ago. Couple of years break and complete change in mindset surely does wonders.

Also, I think I've cured my target panic (knock on wood).


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

270 over the weekend getting my new G1 set up. Saturday I got a general feel for it over about 100 arrows. Sunday I shot about 50 arrows getting a rough bareshaft tune. The next 120 were to get my stringwalking crawls set out to 60m. I spent a little bit of time focusing on my release -- that is going to be my target for the next few weeks of training.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

72 or so at 40 and 50 yards sighting in. couldn't do any more because was on my way to a dog show!


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I'm up to 15 per day with my compound after last year's shoulder surgery. Shooting my 36# recurve, I can still get in 50-60 arrows without pain. Just gotta keep it going (but at a disappointingly slow pace).


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Working on my bow & trying a few different stabs again today. My main focus was testing something I read last night. My secondary focus was angular drawing vs linear drawing.
Got in about 50 to 70. Might go out again after I eat something.
What's interesting to me is when I practice with a purpose the session is so much more comfortable, meaningful and rewarding. I see shooters all the time just flinging arrows without a plan or any purpose and made a mental note to never allow myself to do that again. 
N


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

Yesterday I went to a field shoot and let off about 140 arrows between practice and the actual shoot. I didn't do well by my own standards, but had fun overall.

Today I snuck in 30 arrows at the range before work to try to get my confidence back. I was just getting warmed up when I had to leave!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

about 72. Started at 50 yards and when they were grouping wellr moved to 60 meters. Continuing to dial in for outdoors which will take exactly one more session. This year it is much less painful than it was last year mainy because I know more and my shooting has improved.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Really jealous for you guys who have already started outdoor season. Went to the range to check it out, still knee deep snow. Not that cold anymore (abt -2-2C during days) but the sleet will still keep me indoors for few weeks at least.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

shot about 100 indoor 50 meters with aluminium arrows, scoring 318/360 on Friday. that was pretty fun
shot about 50 something at 18m in the rain on Saturday (switching to carbon temporarily, rain and feathers  )
Shot 87 in competition, federation indoor team championship (280+290 570/600 in qualification) then proceeded to win the gold with my team shooting 58-59-59 to win the final 6-0
Two weeks back i also won the federation indoor individual championship, defeating 3 members of the national squad on the way.

nice few weekends that was, closing off my indoor season


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot about 70 this morning. Likely shoot my recurve again after lunch. Having a sequence problem I've been working on. 

Tomorrow I'll shift over to compound to get ready for this weekends 3D shoot at my club.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't like something this morning so I changed a few things. Shorter, lighter stabilizer and used my old tab. Shot well over another 120 arrows. My fingers hurt this morning, I used a topical cream and with the warmer afternoon sun, no problem. For a brief second I wasn't sure if the finger issue was going to end this weeks practice sessions.
The good news is: the fatigue that I was experiencing has become less of an issue and I'm up to my goal on daily shot count. 
N


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

80-ish yesterday at 18m. Couldn't concentrate, as was spending most of the time coaching, but ended up slightly over 28p average. In lazy days I just count +- over par, which these days is that 28. I think I was 6 over when I stopped.

Technique feels good, but had 3 poor shots. Still managed to keep them in 7 ring though. Need to raise poundage soon though, 30# limbs are bottomed out on Axis and that 39ish I get out of them is starting to feel flimsy.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

150 yesterday. Roughly 50 trying to figure out the right combination of gap/stringwalking for 20m with my outdoor arrows. The remaining 100 were blank-bale working on my release followthrough.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

76 today before the cold wind got into my bones.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot a round of 3D, getting ready for my clubs 3d Sunday. Might shoot my daily recurve practice later this afternoon.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

about 72-84. I lost count. Tuning for outdoors 50m and 60m


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

50ish yesterday. Really flimsy shooting as was constantly coaching, tuning someone's equipment or doing other misc stuff. Some good shots, but couple of bad ones, managed to even shoot one in the blue.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

84. Two warm up ends and two 36 arrow rounds at 60 meters. Mostly I am tuning. I put a 1/2 # on the bow -- 32# and I'm getting used to it and also retuning. My arrows are just on the edge of being able to function with the added weight. I will no doubt revisit this and shave some length off..

Can't decide whether I like the Spyder vanes or not. They create some drag. But they sure are pretty and they take quite a beating.


----------



## f_thomas (Oct 12, 2006)

Topped out at 310 today after a week and two days not shooting due to a death in the family. Glad to be back on the range. Focused on consistent draw, anchor and release. Not as concerned about aiming! Basics!


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

3/26/17 - 50 blank bale, working on a smooth release without plucking. 36 working on sight marks at 50m. 35 experimenting with a clicker, sight, and low anchor for the first time.


----------



## AZBULLCRAZY (Mar 20, 2017)

I love shooting my new bow. I started developing some tp. I first tried shooting more arrows like 50 a session trying to fight it. Ofcourse no luck. Recently I've gone to shooting every other day 25 arrows. It's helped a ton also each day I practice my release on a length of string. Just wonder if sometimes shooting too much causes issues.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I tested higher weight limbs to see how my arrows would behave. The arrows grouped better but after 50 arrows in cold, damp air that was enough to answer my own questions. 
Yesterday was my clubs 3D shoot. Shot practice but not the competitions I made it a club work day instead.
Nick


----------

